# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  M/S Viking Grace

## Joonas Pio

Viking Linen uusi laiva M/S Viking Grace aloittaa liikennöinnin reitillä Turku - Maarianhamina/Långnäs - Tukholma 15.1.2013. Alus korvaa reitillä nykyisin liikennöivän M/S Isabellan.

----------


## Nak

Minnehän Isabella menee?

----------


## Bussikuski95

Mielestäni saisi tulla helsinki-ruotsi reitille, koska ihan varmasti enemmän matkustajia kulkee helsingin kautta kuin turun ja muutenkin laivat alkavat olemaan vanhahkoja.  Mutta hienoa että tekevät uutta laivaa oli reitti mikä tahansa täytyy käydä ensi kesällä katsomassa millasta jälkeä ovat tehneet  :Smile: ! Ja kuinka hiljanen laiva on? Onko yhtä kovaääniset pysähdykset maarianhaminassa kuin ennenkin?

----------


## KriZuu

> Minnehän Isabella menee?


On huhuiltu, että St. Peter Line olisi hankkimassa uutta laivaa ja Isabella kiinnostaisi.

----------


## Bellatrix

> On huhuiltu, että St. Peter Line olisi hankkimassa uutta laivaa ja Isabella kiinnostaisi.


On myös esitetty mahdollisuus että Isabella tulisi Viking XPRS:n rinnalle toiseksi laivaksi Helsinki - Tallinna -linjalle tekemään 20 tunnin risteilyjä Baltic Princessin kilpailijaksi. Saa nähdä toteutuuko tietäen Helsingin kaupungin nihkeän suhtautumisen Katajanokan liikenteen kasvattamiseksi...

----------


## Kaid

SPL:n kiinnostuksen osalta pitää myös miettiä, onko Vikingin järkevää myydä laivaa varustamolle, joka kilpailee sen kanssa osin samoista matkustajista? Vikingin ongelmana Isabellan myynnin osalta on toisaalta se, että Bella on jo suhteellisen vanha laiva ja Itämeren ulkopuoliseen liikenteeseen liian matkustajapainotteinen. Tai siis on kyllä reittejä, joilla tarvitaan Bellan kaltaista laivaa, mutta niillä liikennöi jo uudempia ja parempia aluksia. Laivaharrastajapiireissä on jopa väläytelty mahdollisuutta, että laiva päätyisi romuttamolle.

----------


## kalle.

> Minnehän Isabella menee?


Täällä: http://www.maritimeforum.fi/index.php?topic=16191.0 asiaa on ruodittu monen kymmenen viestin verran, mutta totuutta ei taideta tietää kuin ahvenenmaalla, jos sielläkään vielä?

----------


## KMT

> Mielestäni saisi tulla helsinki-ruotsi reitille, koska ihan varmasti enemmän matkustajia kulkee helsingin kautta kuin turun ja muutenkin laivat alkavat olemaan vanhahkoja.  Mutta hienoa että tekevät uutta laivaa oli reitti mikä tahansa täytyy käydä ensi kesällä katsomassa millasta jälkeä ovat tehneet ! Ja kuinka hiljanen laiva on? Onko yhtä kovaääniset pysähdykset maarianhaminassa kuin ennenkin?


Täytyy muistaa että Helsingin linjalla laiva lähtee kerran päivässä Turun kahteen lähtöön verrattuna.

Katajanokka on ongelma mutta mystisesti on Länsisatamaan tulossa uusi laituripaikka kasvavaa Tallinnan liikennettä varten maaliskuusta lähtien..

----------


## Nak

> Täällä: http://www.maritimeforum.fi/index.php?topic=16191.0 asiaa on ruodittu monen kymmenen viestin verran, mutta totuutta ei taideta tietää kuin ahvenenmaalla, jos sielläkään vielä?


Mielenkiintoista  :Smile:  Pietarin liikenteeseen voisi olla hyvä saada vähän kilpailua, ja ehkäpä tuo Tukholma-Helsinki-Pietari yhteys voisi ollakin kannattava. Muistaakseni Isabella on vielä ihan hyvässä kunnossa noin matkustajan silmin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Minnehän Isabella menee?


Kyselin tätä asiaa Viking Linelta, ja sieltä sanottiin, etteivät he itsekään vielä tiedä Isabellan mahdollisesta uudesta sijoituspaikasta. Itse kyllä toivoisin tuon Länsiterminaalin uuden laituripaikan tietävän sitä, että Isabella menee Helsinki-Tallinna -reitille. Pienellä remontilla siitä tulee hyvä kilpailija Baltic Princessille.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaid

> Kyselin tätä asiaa Viking Linelta, ja sieltä sanottiin, etteivät he itsekään vielä tiedä Isabellan mahdollisesta uudesta sijoituspaikasta.


Tai tietävät, mutta eivät saa kertoa. Pikkulinnut ovat laulaneet, että Maarianhaminassa ollaan kovasti työstetty jotain Tallinnan-liikenteeseen liittyvää viimeviikkoina...

----------


## Salomaa

> On myös esitetty mahdollisuus että Isabella tulisi Viking XPRS:n rinnalle toiseksi laivaksi Helsinki - Tallinna -linjalle tekemään 20 tunnin risteilyjä Baltic Princessin kilpailijaksi. Saa nähdä toteutuuko tietäen Helsingin kaupungin nihkeän suhtautumisen Katajanokan liikenteen kasvattamiseksi...



Ei hyvä idea, koska Baltic Prinsec ajaa viikolla varsin vajaana, silloinkin kun liput B-hytiin on myyty 20  kieppeillä. Molempiin laivoihin  ei riittäisi matkustajia. Mutta jos näin kävisi, niin kyllähän se kuluttajan kannalta aluksi mukavaa olsisi kovassa hintakilpailussa, mutta pitkässä juoksussa  ne rahat jostain otetaan. Se menisi sitten siihen 5 eurolla laivaan ja tuoppi olutta 6 eurolla.

----------


## Nak

> tuoppi olutta 6 eurolla.


Johan se maksaa nykyään lähes tämän  :Mad: 

 :Laughing: 

Kyllä aika on jo ajanut noiden tallinnan (mini)risteilyjen ohi :/

----------


## mv

Vähän aikaa sitten kuultu anekdootti: "Tallinnan iltalähtö ja aamupaluu on Helsingin halvin hotellihuone."

----------


## Kaid

Pitää muistaa, että 22-tunnin Tallinnan-risteilyt ovat varustamolle ihan pahuksen kustannustehokkaita. Laiva on ajossa vain 6-7 tuntia vuorokaudesta, mistä johtuen polttoainekustannusten säästö on todella merkittävä (varsinkin, kun polttoainekustannukset ovat jatkuvasti kasvamaan päin). Baltic Princessillä kustannustehokkuus on viety äärimmilleen sillä, että merkittävä osa miehistöstä yöpyy maissa omassa kodissaan eikä suinkaan normaaliin tapaan laivalla. Näinollen risteilyhintojen halpuus tasapainottuu ei vain kalliilla hinnoilla laivalla (tosin kallius on suhteellista - hintataso meikäläisillä autolautoilla on varsin maltillinen verrattuna esim. Norjasta Saksaan ja Tanskaan liikennöiviin lauttoihin, varsinaisista risteilylaivoista puhumattakaan) vaan myös matalilla operointikustannuksilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viking Linelta saadun tiedon mukaan Isabella on myynnissä.

----------


## Koala

> Viking Linelta saadun tiedon mukaan Isabella on myynnissä.


Siis sanoivatko sinulle niin (kysyttessä?) vai oko kyseessä kumminkaiman kertoma "tieto"?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Siis sanoivatko sinulle niin (kysyttessä?) vai oko kyseessä kumminkaiman kertoma "tieto"?


Viking Linelta sähköpostiviestissä lähettämääni kysymykseen vastauksena saatu tieto.

----------


## moxu

Ei kai tuo nyt mikään uutinen ole. 
Koko ajanhan Bellan on tiedetty olevan myynnissä, mutta aluksen hintapyyntö on niin kova, että on todennäköistä, ettei se mene ainakaan sillä kaupaksi. Siksi Vikingin on otettava huomioon myös se mahdollisuus, että laiva jatkaisikin omassa liikenteessä.
Lähitulevaisuudessa osa varustamon tonnistosta on myös remontoitava uusien ympäristönormien mukaisiksi ja siinä yhteydessä niihin varmaan tehdään isompia säätöjä muihinkin tiloihin. Sellaiset remontit ovat pitkähköjä, joten olisi varustamon bisnesten kannalta ihan hyvä, jos Isabellaa voisi noina aikoina käyttää varalaivana.

----------


## JSL

Meneeköhän Isa ensiviikolla tuuraamaan XPRS:än päivälähtöjä, kun H:kin satamalistoissa näin lukee, mene ja tiedä.. 
Jokatapauksessa, lopettaa Turun linjalla vasta tammikuun lopussa, koska tuuraa Amoa pari viikkoa.

----------


## Mikle

> Meneeköhän Isa ensiviikolla tuuraamaan XPRS:än päivälähtöjä, kun H:kin satamalistoissa näin lukee, mene ja tiedä.. 
> Jokatapauksessa, lopettaa Turun linjalla vasta tammikuun lopussa, koska tuuraa Amoa pari viikkoa.


Jos varustamo ei ole tuosta itse mitään ilmoittanut (en ole tsekannut) niin tuskinpa pitää paikkansa. Joskus muinoin (noin 10 vuotta sitten) tuon listan satamaan odotettavien ja jopa satamassa olevien rahtialusten tiedoissa saattoi olla isojakin heittoja.

----------


## Koala

> Jos varustamo ei ole tuosta itse mitään ilmoittanut (en ole tsekannut) niin tuskinpa pitää paikkansa. Joskus muinoin (noin 10 vuotta sitten) tuon listan satamaan odotettavien ja jopa satamassa olevien rahtialusten tiedoissa saattoi olla isojakin heittoja.


Kaikki lähdöt Tallinnaan on XPRS:llä ainakin viikkarin varausjärjestelmässä. Eihän sinne yhtäkkiä voi lykätä hitaampaa purkkia tilalle kertomatta etukäteen?

----------


## Palomaa

> Kaikki lähdöt Tallinnaan on XPRS:llä ainakin viikkarin varausjärjestelmässä. Eihän sinne yhtäkkiä voi lykätä hitaampaa purkkia tilalle kertomatta etukäteen?


Ei minunkaan mielestä, mutta tässäkin kohtaa voi tulla jonkinlainen -10-20% alennus/rahojen palautus vastaan, jaa'a ken tietää.

----------


## aki

Tuohan tarkoittaisi että Tallinnan päiväristeilyt tehtäisiin kahdella aluksella, eli Hki-Tal>Isa ja paluu Tal-Hki>XPRS, ei kuulosta järin tehokkaalta ajaa tallinnan reittiä kahdella aluksella kun se yhdelläkin onnistuu?

----------


## Kaid

Viking ei ole ilmoittanut Turun-linjan löhtöihin mitään poikkeuksellista, joten kyseessä lienee Helsingin sataman listassa oleva virhe. Listahan ei muutenkaan ole täysin luotettava, sieltä mm. puuttuu Helsinkiin vakituisesti liikennöiviä laivoja kokonaan...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Osaako kukaan sanoa muuttuvatko Turku-Ahvenanmaa-Tukholman linjan aikataulut ollenkaan Viking Gracen käyttöönoton myötä? Eikö kyseessä ole nopeampi alus kuin vanhat ja varsinkin päivävuoron nopeutuminen voisi olla kilpailuvaltti Tallink-Siljaan nähden.  Viikkarin netin yleisöaikataulussa ei ole kerrottu mistään muutoksista, mutta osaako kukaan sanoa muuttuvatko aikataulut esim kesällä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikle

> Osaako kukaan sanoa muuttuvatko Turku-Ahvenanmaa-Tukholman linjan aikataulut ollenkaan Viking Gracen käyttöönoton myötä? Eikö kyseessä ole nopeampi alus kuin vanhat ja varsinkin päivävuoron nopeutuminen voisi olla kilpailuvaltti Tallink-Siljaan nähden.


En tiedä nuitten tulevista suunnitelmista, mutta ymmärtääkseni ainakin talven-kevään 2013 ajoajat on identtiset nykyisten Isabellan vuorojen kanssa. Suuntaushan on ollut pikemminkin se, että ajoaikoja on hieman venytetty ainakin Hesasta Tukholmaan ja vissiin Tallinnaankin. Tämä on erittäin ymmärrettävää kun polttoaine on aina vaan kalliimpaa ja jo joku vartinkin hitaampi aikataulu antaa aika paljon mahdollisuuksia ekoajoon :Very Happy:  Pelivaraa. Ja tämä pätee ihan yhtälailla liikuttiinpa maakaasun voimin tai perinteisemmin.


Käsittääkseni Vikingin uutuus ei ole ainakaan merkittävästi nopeampi kuin vanha alus. Eikä toki tarviskaan. Tuolla reitillä ei aikataulua juuri muutenkaan ajamalla kiinni oteta, paria otollista paikkaa lukuunottamatta. Lisäksi kyseessä on joka suuntaan isompi alus (myös tuulipinta-alaltaan) samoille väylille. Toisin on vaikkapa Hki-Stokis-välillä, jolla on jo paremmat saumat ottaa kiinni jos pelit ja kelit antaa myöten.
Koeajoissa kellotettavat huippunopeudethan sitten voi olla jotain muuta kuin aluksille yleisissä teknisissä tiedoissa ilmoitettu "huippunopeus" eli nopeus, jota ne normaalissa reittiajossa ajoittain käyttelevät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käsittääkseni Vikingin uutuus ei ole ainakaan merkittävästi nopeampi kuin vanha alus. Eikä toki tarviskaan. Tuolla reitillä ei aikataulua juuri muutenkaan ajamalla kiinni oteta, paria otollista paikkaa lukuunottamatta. Lisäksi kyseessä on joka suuntaan isompi alus (myös tuulipinta-alaltaan) samoille väylille. Toisin on vaikkapa Hki-Stokis-välillä, jolla on jo paremmat saumat ottaa kiinni jos pelit ja kelit antaa myöten.
> Koeajoissa kellotettavat huippunopeudethan sitten voi olla jotain muuta kuin aluksille yleisissä teknisissä tiedoissa ilmoitettu "huippunopeus" eli nopeus, jota ne normaalissa reittiajossa ajoittain käyttelevät.


Ajattelin sitä että aamuvuoro voisi lähteä Turusta vähän myöhemmin niin ei tarvitissi jos haluaa tulla pääakaupunkiseudulta asti laivalle, lähteä aamun ensimmäisellä junalla joka lähtee syntisen aikaisin (tai viime kesänä junaa ei kulkenut ollenkaan). Nopeammalla laivalla olisi kuitenkin mahdollisuus ajaa Maarianhamina-Stokis väli ainakin puoli tuntia ellei tunnin nopeammin kuin nykyisillä. 
t. Rainer

----------


## Kaid

> Nopeammalla laivalla olisi kuitenkin mahdollisuus ajaa Maarianhamina-Stokis väli ainakin puoli tuntia ellei tunnin nopeammin kuin nykyisillä.


Saat olla aika velho, jos aiot jollain konstilla höylätä Maarianhamina-Tukholma -väliltä puoli tuntia aikataulusta pois (tunnista nyt puhumattakaan). Välillä on toki reitin ainoa avomeriosuus jossa nopeuksia on mahdollista nostaa. Nykyään tuo osuus ajetaan jo käytännössä urku auki ja siihen menee noin kaksi tuntia. Viking Gracen huippunopeus on kyllä 1,5 solmua linjan nykyisiä laivoja korkeampi (oletettavasti ajatuksella, että suurempi nopeus mahdollistaa pienten myöhästymisten kirimisen juuri tuolla lyhyellä välillä, jolla ei ole nopeusrajoituksia), mutta sillä ei ajoaikoihin ole käytännön vaikutusta. Lisäksi kaikki lähtöjä myöhäistävät tai aikaistavat aikataulunmuutokset poistaisivat mahdollisuuden tehdä picnic-risteilyitä, joissa on laivan vaihto Maarianhaminassa. Nämä ovat sen verran suuri tulonlähde varustamoille, että niitä vaikeuttavia aikataulunmuutoksia ei haluta tehdä.

----------


## Mikle

> Nopeammalla laivalla olisi kuitenkin mahdollisuus ajaa Maarianhamina-Stokis väli ainakin puoli tuntia ellei tunnin nopeammin kuin nykyisillä.


Eihän tuohon pystyisi noin lyhyellä avomeriosuudella edes autolauttojen nopeuskunkku Finnjet (rest in pieces..). Tietysti pienen kaulan se nopeuserollaan yli 32-33 solmua vs.21-22 solmua vetäisi, mutta puoli tuntia on kyllä käytännön tasolla tekemätön paikka tunnista puhumattakaan. Ja kakkua palaisi siihen malliin, että kulut kattaakseen baarissa pitäisi myydä ainakin 10 kertaa enemmän viinaa ja siihenkin olisi vähemmän aikaa  :Very Happy: 
Kuten Kaid jo totesi, tuolla välillä nykyinen aikataulu lienee kaupallisessa mielessä hyvä. Tosin kääntöajat on sen verran tiukkoja, että reitti taitaa edelleen olla aika haasteellinen tekniikan ylläpidolle sekä vaikkapa ihan alkaen laivasiivouksen suorituksesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:22 ----------




> Viking Gracen huippunopeus on kyllä 1,5 solmua linjan nykyisiä laivoja korkeampi (oletettavasti ajatuksella, että suurempi nopeus mahdollistaa pienten myöhästymisten kirimisen juuri tuolla lyhyellä välillä, jolla ei ole nopeusrajoituksia),


Mikä muuten on tämän Gracen virallinen suunniteltu "huippunopeus"? Innostuin hakemaan sen tietoja ja Viikkari ilmoittaa laskennallisen 21,8 solmua. 
Isabellalle ilmoitetaan 20,5. Ja niin muuten ilmoitetaan myös Mariellalle 20,5. Joskus vuosia sitten muistaisin, että Mariellalla oli normikäytön suurin nopeus 22 solmua. Sen jälkeen toki on perään tehty muutostöitä, en tiedä onko vaikutusta? Vai onko 2000-luvulla joku laskentaperuste tälle muuttunut?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän tuohon pystyisi noin lyhyellä avomeriosuudella edes autolauttojen nopeuskunkku Finnjet (rest in pieces..). Tietysti pienen kaulan se nopeuserollaan yli 32-33 solmua vs.21-22 solmua vetäisi, mutta puoli tuntia on kyllä käytännön tasolla tekemätön paikka tunnista puhumattakaan. Ja kakkua palaisi siihen malliin, että kulut kattaakseen baarissa pitäisi myydä ainakin 10 kertaa enemmän viinaa ja siihenkin olisi vähemmän aikaa


Helsinki-Tallinna kestää vanhanaikaisella hitaalla laivalla 3-3,5 tuntia, nykyaikaisella ja nopealla 2-2,5, eikä silloinkaan puhuta mistään Finnjetistä tai vastaavasta suihkarista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Helsinki-Tallinna välillä on lähinnä avomerta. Avomerellä voidaan helposti ajaa vähän lujempaa koko matkalla. Turku-Tukholma sijoittuu lähes yksinomaan rannikkosaaristoon, pieni avomeriosuus löytyy Ahvenanmaan ja Ruotsin väliltä. Saaristossa on nopeusrajoitukset, jotka paukkuvat jo nyt.

----------


## Zambo

Laivat muuttuvat tammikuussa myös TallinkSiljan reiteillä:
http://www.tallinksilja.com/fi/web/f...vat-reittejaan

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsinki-Tallinna välillä on lähinnä avomerta. Avomerellä voidaan helposti ajaa vähän lujempaa koko matkalla. Turku-Tukholma sijoittuu lähes yksinomaan rannikkosaaristoon, pieni avomeriosuus löytyy Ahvenanmaan ja Ruotsin väliltä. Saaristossa on nopeusrajoitukset, jotka paukkuvat jo nyt.


Avomeriosuus on kartan mukaan n 60 km. Helsingin ja Tallinan välillä n 70 km. Ja brenkku maksaa Tallinan laivoilla yhtä paljon ellei vähemmän kuin Ruotsin laivoilla. Eli millä ne varustamot oikein repii katteensa  Tallinnan reitillä kun sekä laiva on nopeampi että brenkku halvempi? Onko Ruotsin linjoilla kartelli kenties? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaid

> Mikä muuten on tämän Gracen virallinen suunniteltu "huippunopeus"? Innostuin hakemaan sen tietoja ja Viikkari ilmoittaa laskennallisen 21,8 solmua.


Internetin syövereistä yleensä luotettavalta sivustolta löysin väitteen 23 solmusta (johon ylläolevan perustin).




> Avomeriosuus on kartan mukaan n 60 km. Helsingin ja Tallinan välillä n 70 km. Ja brenkku maksaa Tallinan laivoilla yhtä paljon ellei vähemmän kuin Ruotsin laivoilla. Eli millä ne varustamot oikein repii katteensa  Tallinnan reitillä kun sekä laiva on nopeampi että brenkku halvempi? Onko Ruotsin linjoilla kartelli kenties?


Tallinnan-linjan vanhat 3-3,5 tunnin ajoajat olivat huomattavasti hitaammilla nopeuksilla kuin mitä tuo Turun-linjan avomeriosuus ajetaan. 3,5 tunnin ajoaikaan Tallinnaan madellaan noin 16 solmun nopeudella, kun Viking XPRS, Star ja Superstar ajavat saman välin 25-27 solmulla (mikä ei muuten paljoa jää Finnjetin 30-31 solmun matkanopeudesta). Ja vastauksena mistä ne katteet revitään Tallinnan-linjalla niin vastaus on virolaisten merimiesten pienemmistä palkoista. Suomen ja Ruotsin välisessä liikenteessä on sopimuksen mukaan pakko noudattaa joko Suomen tai Ruotsin työehtosopimusta, joten virolaisen palkkatason aiheuttamat säästöt eivät siellä ole mahdollisia. Tallinnan-linjalla puolestaan Viking XPRS ollaan siirtämässä Viron rekisteriin ja matka-aikoja ollaan pidentämässä kustannusten leikkaamiseksi.

----------


## late-

> Ja vastauksena mistä ne katteet revitään Tallinnan-linjalla niin vastaus on virolaisten merimiesten pienemmistä palkoista.


Lisäksi laiva ja miehistö ehtivät Tallinnan-linjalla heittää useamman keikan päivässä. Vaikka Tallinnan reissut ovat edullisia, itse matkoista saanee silti matkustajilta enemmän tuloja per tunti kuin Tukholman linjalla. Ja kaikkein olennaisimmin kuorma-autojen kuljettamisesta saa varmasti paremmat tulot. Tästä syystä Tallinnan linjan uudet nopeat alukset ovat Ropaxeja, joissa on paljon kaistametrejä. Taloudellinen yhtälö nojaa siis nopeuden, matkustajien ja rahdin yhdistelmään.

----------


## Kaid

> Ja kaikkein olennaisimmin kuorma-autojen kuljettamisesta saa varmasti paremmat tulot. Tästä syystä Tallinnan linjan uudet nopeat alukset ovat Ropaxeja, joissa on paljon kaistametrejä. Taloudellinen yhtälö nojaa siis nopeuden, matkustajien ja rahdin yhdistelmään.


Toisaalta ainakin Eckerö Linen toimarin mukaan Tallinnan-linjalla on todella paha ylikapasiteetti rahdissa. Miehen haastattelu oli lehdessä (muistaakseni viime vuonna) ja hänen mukaansa linjan rahtikapasiteetista vain noin 25% on itseasiassa käytössä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viking Grace on tehnyt jo muutamia koeajoja, ensimmäisen 1.12.

Viking Line on myös julkaissut videon, jossa pääsee näkemään laivan sisäosien rakentamista.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Internetin syövereistä yleensä luotettavalta sivustolta löysin väitteen 23 solmusta (johon ylläolevan perustin).
> 
> Tallinnan-linjan vanhat 3-3,5 tunnin ajoajat olivat huomattavasti hitaammilla nopeuksilla kuin mitä tuo Turun-linjan avomeriosuus ajetaan. 3,5 tunnin ajoaikaan Tallinnaan madellaan noin 16 solmun nopeudella, kun Viking XPRS, Star ja Superstar ajavat saman välin 25-27 solmulla (mikä ei muuten paljoa jää Finnjetin 30-31 solmun matkanopeudesta).


Palaan toisessa jutussa ketjun muihin aiheisiin, mutta miksi Tallinkin M/S Superstar (http://www.faktaomfartyg.nu/superstar_2008.htm) näyttää kuvissa (t.ex. http://www.faktaomfartyg.nu/superstar_2008_b_4.htm -> http://www.faktaomfartyg.nu/foton/superstar_2008_4.jpg) osittain rahtilaivalta noine outoine puolen kyljen korkuisine "ovineen"? Mitä nuo "ovet" muuten ovat? Laivan sn näyttää olevan 27 knots, joka on melko hyvin tosiaan tommoselta pökäleeltä ilman kaasuturbiineita tms. keksintöjä.

----------


## Jusa

> puolen kyljen korkuisine "ovineen"? Mitä nuo "ovet" muuten ovat?


Ei siinä mitään ovia ole, sähköisiä ohjauskaapeleita kulkee pinnallisissa putkituksissa.
Ilmeisesti ovat laivan turvajärjestelmiä, joilla saadaan laukaistua liukumäet.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ei siinä mitään ovia ole, sähköisiä ohjauskaapeleita kulkee pinnallisissa putkituksissa.
> Ilmeisesti ovat laivan turvajärjestelmiä, joilla saadaan laukaistua liukumäet.


Miksi tossa ei sitten ole yhtään kylki-ikkunaa noiden "kylkiovien" tasalla tai niiden alapuolella? Vrt. esim. Grace: http://www.faktaomfartyg.nu/foton/vi..._2013_teck.jpg

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi tossa ei sitten ole yhtään kylki-ikkunaa noiden "kylkiovien" tasalla tai niiden alapuolella? Vrt. esim. Grace: http://www.faktaomfartyg.nu/foton/vi..._2013_teck.jpg


Onhan siinä niiden yläpuolella. Jokaisen kohdalla valkoinen ovi. Niistä kai ne liukumäet juuri laukaistaisiin. Ja kun katsot niitä vähän lähempää, huomaat että se "ovenkarmi" ei jatku sen valkoisen oven kohdalla vaakasuuntaisesti vaan kääntyy ylöspäin.

Sitä en ymmärtänyt, mitä Gracen 3D-mallin kuvasta hait.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tarkoitin noita puolenkyljen korkeita "ovia", jotka näkyvät selvästi M/S Superstarin kuvissa, en noita liukumäkidörtsejä.

----------


## Jusa

> Tarkoitin noita puolenkyljen korkeita "ovia", jotka näkyvät selvästi M/S Superstarin kuvissa, en noita liukumäkidörtsejä.


Niin minäkin, ei ne mitään ovia ole.
Sähköputkituksia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkoitin noita puolenkyljen korkeita "ovia", jotka näkyvät selvästi M/S Superstarin kuvissa, en noita liukumäkidörtsejä.





> Niin minäkin, ei ne mitään ovia ole.
> Sähköputkituksia.


Ja niin minäkin ymmärsin kyllä, että tarkoitit noita ladonovelta näyttäviä neliöitä. Tosin nyt vasta ymmärsin, mitä tarkoitit tuolla, ettei niiden kohdalla ole ikkunaa. Mutta eihän koko kyljessä ole ikkunoita missään muuallakaan tuolla korkeudella, paitsi ihan perässä. Ja siis kun zoomaat lähemmäksi ja seuraat niitä viivoja, niin huomaat että niiden valkoisten ovien kohdalla ne eivät jatku, kuten pitäisi jos ne olisivat ovia.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ja niin minäkin ymmärsin kyllä, että tarkoitit noita ladonovelta näyttäviä neliöitä. Tosin nyt vasta ymmärsin, mitä tarkoitit tuolla, ettei niiden kohdalla ole ikkunaa. Mutta eihän koko kyljessä ole ikkunoita missään muuallakaan tuolla korkeudella, paitsi ihan perässä. Ja siis kun zoomaat lähemmäksi ja seuraat niitä viivoja, niin huomaat että niiden valkoisten ovien kohdalla ne eivät jatku, kuten pitäisi jos ne olisivat ovia.


Miksi toi tuuletussäleiköiden aukko sitten on "sahattu" keulasta tallinksilja.com-tekstin osalta keulasta ja K-kirjaimen ja Shuttlen S-, H- ja l-kirjaimien osalta kyljestä arviolta kymmenen metrin matkalta alhaalta ylös. Nyt on siis kyse M/S Superstarista, ei Viking XPRS:stä. Tarkoitan nimenomaan niiden valkoisten "ovien" alapuolista kylkiosuutta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi toi tuuletussäleiköiden aukko sitten on "sahattu" keulasta tallinksilja.com-tekstin osalta keulasta ja K-kirjaimen ja Shuttlen S-, H- ja l-kirjaimien osalta kyljestä arviolta kymmenen metrin matkalta alhaalta ylös. Nyt on siis kyse M/S Superstarista, ei Viking XPRS:stä. Tarkoitan nimenomaan niiden valkoisten "ovien" alapuolista kylkiosuutta.


Nyt en enää ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat. Mistä säleiköstä puhut, kun en keulan webbiosoitteen tienoilla näe mitään tuuletussäleikköjä. Puhutko edelleen tästä kuvasta vai jostain muusta: http://www.faktaomfartyg.nu/foton/superstar_2008_4.jpg

Tässä hieman pikseleitä lisää, niin näet paremmin: http://mb.cision.com/Public/Migrated...a6f496_org.jpg

Ei ole sama laiva, vaan M/S Star, mutta näet kuitenkin minkälaiset rakennelmat siellä on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:58 ----------

Ja Superstarista löytyy tällainen, ei valitettavasti parempaa: http://late.nettisivu.org/files//2011/01/img_2946_1.jpg

Putkien ja rungon väli on lumen ja jään täyttämä, mutta näkee siitä silti, että siinä on rungon päällä putkia eikä rungossa ole "ovia".

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Nyt en enää ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat. Mistä säleiköstä puhut, kun en keulan webbiosoitteen tienoilla näe mitään tuuletussäleikköjä. Puhutko edelleen tästä kuvasta vai jostain muusta: http://www.faktaomfartyg.nu/foton/superstar_2008_4.jpg
> 
> Tässä hieman pikseleitä lisää, niin näet paremmin: http://mb.cision.com/Public/Migrated...a6f496_org.jpg
> 
> Ei ole sama laiva, vaan M/S Star, mutta näet kuitenkin minkälaiset rakennelmat siellä on.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:58 ----------
> 
> Ja Superstarista löytyy tällainen, ei valitettavasti parempaa: http://late.nettisivu.org/files//2011/01/img_2946_1.jpg
> ...


Auttavatko nämä havainnollistukset yhtään? Näitä "ovia" siis tarkoitin, jotka olen merkinnyt punaisella.

----------


## Kaid

Kuten Jusa sanoi jo ensimmäisessä vastauksessaan, nuo nostamasi ovilta näyttävät jutut ovat sähköisiä ohjauskaapeleita. Niiden asettelu vain saa ne näyttämään ovilta. Syy siihen, miksi niiden kohdalla ei ole ikkunoita on Superstarin autokansijärjestelyt: aluksessa on kaksi täysikorkuista autokantta, kun esim. Viking Gracessä on vain yksi täyskorkuinen ja yksi puolikorkea (=matkustajakannen korkuinen). Superstarissa on siis autokansi suoraan venekannen alapuolella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Auttavatko nämä havainnollistukset yhtään? Näitä "ovia" siis tarkoitin, jotka olen merkinnyt punaisella.


Kyllä minä olen koko ajan ymmärtänyt, mitä sinä niillä "ovilla" tarkoitat. En edelleenkään ymmärrä, mistä sahatuista säleiköistä puhut.

----------


## Nak

> Kyllä minä olen koko ajan ymmärtänyt, mitä sinä niillä "ovilla" tarkoitat. En edelleenkään ymmärrä, mistä sahatuista säleiköistä puhut.


Onhan tuossa taaemman "oven" yläreunassa noi säleiköt. Kuulunevat kuitenkin johonkin ilmanvaihtokoneeseen?

Täytyy kyllä myöntää että ensivilkaisulla luulin itsekin että kyljessä on isot ladon ovet mutta selvennysten ja tarkemman katsomisen jälkeen siinä ei tosiaan ole mitään ovia  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kuten Jusa sanoi jo ensimmäisessä vastauksessaan, nuo nostamasi ovilta näyttävät jutut ovat sähköisiä ohjauskaapeleita. Niiden asettelu vain saa ne näyttämään ovilta. Syy siihen, miksi niiden kohdalla ei ole ikkunoita on Superstarin autokansijärjestelyt: aluksessa on kaksi täysikorkuista autokantta, kun esim. Viking Gracessä on vain yksi täyskorkuinen ja yksi puolikorkea (=matkustajakannen korkuinen). Superstarissa on siis autokansi suoraan venekannen alapuolella.


Okei, nyt alkaa tämäkin mysteeri hahmottua. Tarkoittaako tää sitä, että Superstarin korkeudesta (ilman savupiippua) liki puolet on autokantta?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:27 ----------




> Nyt en enää ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat. Mistä säleiköstä puhut, kun en keulan webbiosoitteen tienoilla näe mitään tuuletussäleikköjä. Puhutko edelleen tästä kuvasta vai jostain muusta: http://www.faktaomfartyg.nu/foton/superstar_2008_4.jpg
> 
> Tässä hieman pikseleitä lisää, niin näet paremmin: http://mb.cision.com/Public/Migrated...a6f496_org.jpg


Nyt vasta hoksasin zoomata tota kuvaa, joten tämä selvisi lopullisesti. Oudonnäköinen kylki on silti.

----------


## Jusa

> Oudonnäköinen kylki on silti.


Taitaa olla kaikissa matkustajalaivoissa noita luokituslaitoksen vaatimia turvakaapeleiden pintaputkituksia!

----------


## Kaid

> Okei, nyt alkaa tämäkin mysteeri hahmottua. Tarkoittaako tää sitä, että Superstarin korkeudesta (ilman savupiippua) liki puolet on autokantta?


Kyllä - tai siis itseasiassa täsmälleen puolet vesirajan yläpuoleisisti osista. Autokansia on 2 täyskorkeaa, siis neljän matkustajakannen korkeudelta, matkustajakansia kolme "kokonaista" ja vähän lisäräpellyksiä katolla. Nuo takana muita matkustajakansia alemmaksi tulevat ikkuvat ovat ymmärtääkseni miehistöhyttejä tai muita miehistön tiloja.

----------


## KMT

Nythän Grace on luovutettu ja liikenne alkaa normaalin aikataulun mukaan 15.1 illasta.

Haastattelussa toimitusjohtaja mainitsee Gracen uutisen yhdeydessä Isabellasta, jos se vielä kesällä heillä, että se laitetaan Helsinki-Tallinna välille. Isabellahan tuuraa Amorellan vuorot kun Grace aloittaa, Amorellan ollessa telakalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viking Gracen kastetilaisuutta voi seurata suorana täällä, huomenna kello 15 alkaen.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Viking Gracen kastetilaisuutta voi seurata suorana täällä, huomenna kello 15 alkaen.


Tää on kyllä kova juttu pitkästä aikaa Suomen ja Ruotsin välisessä liikenteessä. Ite ajelin kesällä 2010 Isabellalla Suame Turust Ruatti ja ruskistin itseäni takakannella. Hoksasin Isabellan savupiipun peräpään juurella valmistajalaatan, jossa luki: "Made in Yugoslavia, Split". Ajattelin hakea kunnon kameran hytistä ja kuvata moisen messinkilaatan, mutta homma sitten jäi. Jos joku asiantuntija jaksaa ja ehtii vielä käydä Isabellalla, tästä sun deckin valmistajanlaatasta lienee suurinpiirtein samanlaiset kopiot myös Amorelalla Crown of Scandinavialla.

Viking Grace vaikuttaisi olevan varsin nasta kotelo kaikin puolin. Pitänee varmaan korkata tuokin - ja ottaa kuva valmistajanlaatasta, jossa lukee "STX Finland, Turku".

----------


## JSL

Amorellalla on laatta samassa paikkaa, mutta Gabriellalta en ole löytänyt. Danski siskosta en tiedä. 
Amorella-nelikko minun mielestäni hyvin onnistunut, paitsi, kuten jo Finlandiasta (Princess Maria) alkaen, 
Pielstick-pääkoneet ja rouskutus kuuluu erittäin häiritsevänä suureen osaan A-hyttejä. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrbJgQd_vb0 Tossa esimerkki käynnistyksestä ja tyhjäkäynnistä. 
Kunnon kierroksilla hieman siedettävämpää, kuin tuo epätasainen käynti. Princess Marialla oli tehty 
jotain muutoksia koneisiin, tyhjäkäynnin säätäjä varmaan pitää kierrokset nyt tasaisena ja muutenkin 
tuntui käyvän paremmin. Tähän nyt joku sanoo: eihän laivalle olla menty vaan hytissä istumaan? 
No ei niin, mutta monta tuttavaani tuo meteli häiritsee myös.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Isabellalle on töitä Viking Linen omilla reiteillä Amorellan telakoinnin päättymisenkin jälkeen, laiva nimittäin liikennöi Helsinki-Tallinna -reitillä 6.5.-1.9.2013

Aikataulu:
08:00 Helsinki -> 10:45 Tallinna
15:00 Helsinki <- 12:00 Tallinna
18:30 Helsinki -> 21:30 Tallinna
07:00 Helsinki <- 22:30 Tallinna

Viking Linen tiedote

----------


## 339-DF

Missään ei kerrota mistä satamasta Isabella lähtee. Ainakin aiemmin Helsingin Satama on ollut haluton lisäämään Katajanokan terminaalin liikennettä. Mutta hassua olisi sekin, jos Tallinnan paateista toinen lähtisi Skattalta ja toinen Jätkästä. Tietääkö joku, miten tämä on tarkoitus hoitaa?

----------


## Jusa

> Aikataulu:
> 08:00 Helsinki -> 10:45 Tallinna
> 15:00 Helsinki <- 12:00 Tallinna
> 18:30 Helsinki -> 21:30 Tallinna
> 07:00 Helsinki <- 22:30 Tallinna


Tuo aikataulu on laadittu siten, että Isabella käyttää käyttää samaa laituripaikkaa XPRS.n kanssa sekä skatalla että sadamassa.
Terminaali nelonen tarvitsee siten lisävuoroja.

Alkaa olla niin kokopäivästä tarvetta, että pitäisikö miettiä herättää henkiin vanhaa ajatusta; Skatta terminaali - Rautatientori - Kamppi - Länsi terminaali?

----------


## aki

> Terminaali nelonen tarvitsee siten lisävuoroja.
> 
> Alkaa olla niin kokopäivästä tarvetta, että pitäisikö miettiä herättää henkiin vanhaa ajatusta; Skatta terminaali - Rautatientori - Kamppi - Länsi terminaali?


Koska tuo isabella liikennöi ainakin tällä tietoa vain Toukokuusta Syyskuulle, niin varmaan aika turhaa alkaa sen takia linjastoa isommin muokkaamaan. Eiköhän terminaalin tarvitsema lisäliikenne hoidu kustannustehokkaimmin 4T:n lisätarjonnalla. Merisotilaantorin ympäristössä asuvat eivät kyllä varmaan ilahdu kun yhä suurempi osa vuoroista ohjataan terminaalille.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Koska tuo cinderella liikennöi ainakin tällä tietoa vain Toukokuusta Syyskuulle


Tarkoittanet kuitenkin Isabella.  :Wink:  Cinderellahan liikennöi välillä Maarianhamina-Tukholma.

----------


## aki

> Tarkoittanet kuitenkin Isabella.  Cinderellahan liikennöi välillä Maarianhamina-Tukholma.


Isabella tietenkin, ajatuskatkos :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Isabellalle on töitä Viking Linen omilla reiteillä Amorellan telakoinnin päättymisenkin jälkeen, laiva nimittäin liikennöi Helsinki-Tallinna -reitillä 6.5.-1.9.2013
> 
> Aikataulu:
> 08:00 Helsinki -> 10:45 Tallinna
> 15:00 Helsinki <- 12:00 Tallinna
> 18:30 Helsinki -> 21:30 Tallinna
> 07:00 Helsinki <- 22:30 Tallinna
> 
> Viking Linen tiedote


Tiedotteessa kerrotaan, että Isabella alkaa ajaa 21 tunnin risteilyitä. Miten se käytännössä hoidetaan? En oikein keksi hommaa ainakaan yllä olevien aikataulujen perusteella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tiedotteessa kerrotaan, että Isabella alkaa ajaa 21 tunnin risteilyitä. Miten se käytännössä hoidetaan? En oikein keksi hommaa ainakaan yllä olevien aikataulujen perusteella.


18:30 lähtö ja 15:00 paluu. Tokihan tuossa tulee vain 20,5 tuntia, mutta kaipa sinne laivaan voi mennä puoli tuntia etukäteen, jolloin mainostus vastaa todellisuutta.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Isabellan ajamista omista 20-tunnin risteilyistä ei puhuta, mutta viettämällä lähes 10 tuntia (10.45-22.30) Tallinnassa, niin muodostuu 23-tunnin risteily.


Juuri tämä oli mun pointti: mun mielestä maissaoloaika ei ole risteilemistä; Cinderellan aikoina sen koko 23 tuntia sai viettää paatissa, joka siis yöpyi Muugassa. Isabella reissaa päivällä Hki-Tll-väliä, joten mihin heivaat täksi ajaksi romppeesi? Tää paketti ei vielä aukea meikälle.

----------


## Kaid

> Amorellalla on laatta samassa paikkaa, mutta Gabriellalta en ole löytänyt. Danski siskosta en tiedä.


Gabriellan laatta on muistaakseni keulassa komentosillan alapuolella. Varmaankin myös Crown Seawaysin on samassa paikassa, koskapa laiva oli valmiestuessaan Gabriellan kanssa identtinen (nämä kaksihan eroavat Amorellasta ja Isabellasta 5, 7 ja 11 -kansien järjestelyiden osalta). Ja huomautetaan myös, että Gabben ja Crownin laatassa toki lukee Croatia eikä Yugoslavia.




> Missään ei kerrota mistä satamasta Isabella lähtee. Ainakin aiemmin Helsingin Satama on ollut haluton lisäämään Katajanokan terminaalin liikennettä. Mutta hassua olisi sekin, jos Tallinnan paateista toinen lähtisi Skattalta ja toinen Jätkästä. Tietääkö joku, miten tämä on tarkoitus hoitaa?


Ainakaan minun korviini ei tätä tietoa ole kantautunut. Asiasta on kyllä paljon spekulaatiota, mutta vähän faktaa. Voi olla, että Helsingin Satama on suostunut Bellan ajamiseen Katajanokalta väliaikaisjärjestelynä, laivahan tulee tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan liikennöimään reitillä vain neljä kuukautta.




> Juuri tämä oli mun pointti: mun mielestä maissaoloaika ei ole risteilemistä; Cinderellan aikoina sen koko 23 tuntia sai viettää paatissa, joka siis yöpyi Muugassa. Isabella reissaa päivällä Hki-Tll-väliä, joten mihin heivaat täksi ajaksi romppeesi? Tää paketti ei vielä aukea meikälle.


Olen siinä käsityksessä (ja saatan olla väärässä), että aiotaan tarjota mahdollisuutta olla laivalla vaikka se käy välillä Helsingissä. Eli siis risteilymatkustajalle lähtö 18.30 Helsingistä ja sitten vaan ollaan laivalla 15.00 saapumiseen asti, vaikka laiva välillä käykin takaisin Helsingissä. Tämähän olisi itseasiassa hyvää bisnestä varustamolle, koska matkustajat saadaan pysymään laivalla kuluttamassa koko ajan.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Olen siinä käsityksessä (ja saatan olla väärässä), että aiotaan tarjota mahdollisuutta olla laivalla vaikka se käy välillä Helsingissä. Eli siis risteilymatkustajalle lähtö 18.30 Helsingistä ja sitten vaan ollaan laivalla 15.00 saapumiseen asti, vaikka laiva välillä käykin takaisin Helsingissä. Tämähän olisi itseasiassa hyvää bisnestä varustamolle, koska matkustajat saadaan pysymään laivalla kuluttamassa koko ajan.


Tuohan on mielenkiintoinen homma, jos todella noin toteutuu.

Hieman ohi aiheen - laivoilla tuntuu olevan lempinimiä: Isabella on Bella, Cinderellaa kutsutaan Sintuksi ja niin edelleen. Onko Eckerön M/S Finlandian lempinimi Finuska? Jos näin on, niin vähemmän alkoholia kuluttaville matkustajille voisi tarjota risteilyitä M/S Absolutilla.

Todellisille alan miehille tarjotaan risteilyitä M/S Absinthilla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Nolo juttu Gracella: "Matkustajat hämillään uudella ruotsinlaivalla - hytteihin ei vielä päässytkään"
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...531680544.html

Oliskos joku alan äijä parhaillaan laivalla? Reissurapsakkaa olisi nasta lueskella.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Milloin kukakin on lähdössä Viking Gracelle?

Itselläni on varattuna matka pe-su 18.-20.1., meno Viking Gracella, päivä Tukholmassa ja paluu Isabellalla.

----------


## Kaid

> Hieman ohi aiheen - laivoilla tuntuu olevan lempinimiä: Isabella on Bella, Cinderellaa kutsutaan Sintuksi ja niin edelleen. Onko Eckerön M/S Finlandian lempinimi Finuska?


Finlandialle ei ole vielä tainnut vakiintua lempinimeä. Itse tuppaan kutsumaan laivaa nimellä Finsu, kun saman firman laivojen lempinimet ovat Norsu ja Transu. Viking Graceä sen sijaan kutsutaan aikanakin harrastajapiireissä yleisesti nimellä Kraken.

----------


## Nak

> Finlandialle ei ole vielä tainnut vakiintua lempinimeä. Itse tuppaan kutsumaan laivaa nimellä Finsu, kun saman firman laivojen lempinimet ovat Norsu ja Transu. Viking Graceä sen sijaan kutsutaan aikanakin harrastajapiireissä yleisesti nimellä Kraken.


Finlandiahan voisi periä kutsumanimen "Finski"  :Smile:

----------


## JSL

Minulle ainoa Finlandia on Princess Maria. Edes Finkku-votkaa en juo :P

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo aikataulu on laadittu siten, että Isabella käyttää käyttää samaa laituripaikkaa XPRS.n kanssa sekä skatalla että sadamassa.





> Ainakaan minun korviini ei tätä tietoa ole kantautunut. Asiasta on kyllä paljon spekulaatiota, mutta vähän faktaa. Voi olla, että Helsingin Satama on suostunut Bellan ajamiseen Katajanokalta väliaikaisjärjestelynä, laivahan tulee tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan liikennöimään reitillä vain neljä kuukautta.


Kysyin asiaa suoraan Vikingiltä, ja he vahvistivat Jusan kertoman. Tässä vastaus:




> Kiitos viestistäsi. Isabella tulee käyttämään Katajanokan terminaalia. 
> 
> Ystävällisin terveisin,
> VIKING LINE
> Asiakaspalautteet

----------


## moxu

Noista lempinimistä: Eiköhän Vikingin uudisalus ole kaikkien, myös alan harrastajien, suussa ensisijaisesti Kreisi. Sinänsä oivaltavaa variksen ja lohikäärmeen risteytystä Krakenia olen kuullut vain parin henkilön käyttävän. Seuraava lienee sitten joko Paranoid tai Idiot. ADHD oli niin levoton, että jäi keskeneräiseksi telakkaan. Vikingin olisi oikeasti syytä vähän miettiä alustensa nimipolitiikkaa...
Terminaalista: Skatta on Bellan takia kyllä tukossa tulevan suven, sekä autojen että matkustajien osalta. Luultavasti Viking luottaa siihen, että matkassa on niin paljon omilla autoillaan liikkuvia, että autokannelle ei juuri tilaa rekoille jää. Toisaalta voi myös olla, että kaupunki on myöntänyt tilapäisen liikenneluvan juuri siksi, että voi selkeästi osoittaa väitteiden logistiikan tukkoisuudesta olevan totta ja kenties ohjata Vikingin jo vuoden 2014 alusta Länsisatamaan rakennettuihin uusiin laitureihin. 
Viking on itsekin ilmaissut (mm.Ålands Sjöfart och handel-lehdessä pari-kolme vuotta sitten) tyytymättömyytensä Skattan terminaaliin, mutta niin kauan kuin on mahdollista saada laivalle noin keskeinen laituripaikka, mahdollisuutta on käytetty hyväksi.

Ja tuo 21 tunnin risteily on juurikin kaksi edestakaista matkaa. Vikingillä ei -toisin kuin kilpailijallaan- ole vuorokauden risteilyvieraidensa kohdalla varaa päästää heitä karkaamaan ostoksille maihin, tällä tavoin pysyvät varmasti kyydissä ja kuluttavat laivan palveluita...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Turun Sanomien TSTV:n video Viking Gracen kastetilaisuudesta sekä neitsytmatkalle lähdöstä:

http://www.ts.fi/tstv?id=18352048&type=recordvideo

----------


## Kaid

> Luultavasti Viking luottaa siihen, että matkassa on niin paljon omilla autoillaan liikkuvia, että autokannelle ei juuri tilaa rekoille jää.


Mikä voi entisestään pahentaa asiaa, koska henkilöautoja saadaan autokannelle kahteen kerrokseen ja rekkoja vain yhteen -> laivasta ulos ajettaessa henkilöautot vievät enemmän tilaa kuin rekat. Tieysti jää nähtäväksi, kuinka paljon uusia matkustajia ja rahtia Isabellan tulo reitille todella tuo. Viking XPRS on kyllä jatkuvasti täynnä varsinkin rahdin osalta, mutta onko liikennettä oikeasti niin paljoa, että toinenkin laiva tulee täyteen on asia erikseen.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Viking XPRS on kyllä jatkuvasti täynnä varsinkin rahdin osalta, mutta onko liikennettä oikeasti niin paljoa, että toinenkin laiva tulee täyteen on asia erikseen.


Kyllä sitä liikennettä kuulemma tolla pätkällä on aivan järjetön määrä. Juttelin tänään erään tyypin kanssa, jonka nimeä en luonnollisesti voi vuotaa ulos, kertoi, että juuri liikennemäärän jatkuvan kaksinumeroisen vuosikasvun vuoksi reitille tarvitaan vehkeitä, kuten XPRS, Finlandia ja tietysti nyt vielä kuun lopussa tulee tuota ajelemaan Silja Europa. Lisäksi sitten kevään korvalla liikenteen aloittaa Hki-Tll-välillä Isabella jo edellä mainittujen ja muiden väliä jo aiemmin liikennöinneen kaluston lisäksi.

Vain hieman yli 20 vuotta on aikaa siitä, kun Pekka Salmi pyöritti Georg Ots -nimisellä Hki-Tll-välin monopolialuksella kasinoaan.

Jossain Vikingin tiedotteessa, tai sitten heidän tiedottajan haastattelussa mainittiin, että Viking Linen ydinreitit ovat Hki-Tll ja Tku-Sto, mutta ydinreitteihin ei siis kuulu Viking Linella Hki-Sto.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kyllä sitä liikennettä kuulemma tolla pätkällä on aivan järjetön määrä. Juttelin tänään erään tyypin kanssa, jonka nimeä en luonnollisesti voi vuotaa ulos, kertoi, että juuri liikennemäärän jatkuvan kaksinumeroisen vuosikasvun vuoksi reitille tarvitaan vehkeitä, kuten XPRS, Finlandia ja tietysti nyt vielä kuun lopussa tulee tuota ajelemaan Silja Europa. Lisäksi sitten kevään korvalla liikenteen aloittaa Hki-Tll-välillä Isabella jo edellä mainittujen ja muiden väliä jo aiemmin liikennöinneen kaluston lisäksi.
> 
> Vain hieman yli 20 vuotta on aikaa siitä, kun Pekka Salmi pyöritti Georg Ots -nimisellä Hki-Tll-välin monopolialuksella kasinoaan.
> 
> Jossain Vikingin tiedotteessa, tai sitten heidän tiedottajan haastattelussa mainittiin, että Viking Linen ydinreitit ovat Hki-Tll ja Tku-Sto, mutta ydinreitteihin ei siis kuulu Viking Linella Hki-Sto.


Silja Europpahan nostaa matkustajapaikkamäärää vain noin kuudella sadalla (2500->3100). Isabella kesällä sitten tuplaa punaisten laivojen kapasiteetin matkustapaikkojen ollessa n. 2400 per suunta. Eli vuorokaudessa n. 9500 paikkaa

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Eli vuorokaudessa n. 9500 paikkaa


Eikös toi ole aika paljon? Plus sitten tietty Lindan vehkeet. Meneekös tossa nykään enää muita ympäri vuoden kulkijoiden lisäksi?

----------


## pehkonen

> Eikös toi ole aika paljon? Plus sitten tietty Lindan vehkeet. Meneekös tossa nykään enää muita ympäri vuoden kulkijoiden lisäksi?


Niin tuo 9500 on Isabellan tuoma lisäys matkustajapaikkoihin vuorokaudessa. 

Siis yhteensä:

Isabella 3*2450 + 2200 = 9550 paikkaa (6.5. ->)
XPRS 4*2500 = 10000 paikkaa
Star ja Superstar 12*2100 = 25200 paikkaa (ma-la, su 29400 paikkaa)
Silja Europa 2*3100 = 6200 paikka
Finlandia 3*2100 + 500 = 6800 paikkaa (su-pe, la 4200 paikkaa)
Linda 10*375 = 3750 paikkaa (to-su ja 2.5. joka päivä 5250 paikkaa)

Kokonaisuudessa vähintään 47000 ja maksimissa  67000 yhdensuuntaista matkustajapaikkaa. Eli siis 23500 - 33500 risteilymatkustajaa.

----------


## Karosa

> Kokonaisuudessa vähintään 47000 ja maksimissa  67000 yhdensuuntaista matkustajapaikkaa. Eli siis 23500 - 33500 risteilymatkustajaa.


Ja vielä muutama Copterlinen paikka.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kani

Televisiossa sanottiin, että Grace tankkaa nesteytetyn kaasunsa toistaiseksi ainoastaan Tukholmassa, ja Turkuun tulee tankkausmahdollisuus myöhemmin. Tästä tuli mieleen kaasubussien aloitus Helsingin seudulla, ja se kun ainakin Volvon piti ruuvailla säätöjä uusiksi, kun Suomessa käytettävä Venäjän kaasu on erilaista kuin Norjan kaasu, jota Ruotsissa käytetään.

Mahtaako tässä polttoaineessa olla sama tilanne? Onko siellä Gracen koneissa eri säädöt Turun ja Tukholman kaasulle, vai ovatko polttoaineet tässä tapauksessa täysin samanlaisia molemmissa maissa?

----------


## joht. Nyman

Gracen avonaisella peräkannella olevat kaasutankit ovat avonaisessa tilassa ilmeisesti turvallisuussyiden vuoksi. Tämä oli heitto, mutta onko tällä mitään tekemistä todellisuuden kanssa?

----------


## pehkonen

> Televisiossa sanottiin, että Grace tankkaa nesteytetyn kaasunsa toistaiseksi ainoastaan Tukholmassa, ja Turkuun tulee tankkausmahdollisuus myöhemmin. Tästä tuli mieleen kaasubussien aloitus Helsingin seudulla, ja se kun ainakin Volvon piti ruuvailla säätöjä uusiksi, kun Suomessa käytettävä Venäjän kaasu on erilaista kuin Norjan kaasu, jota Ruotsissa käytetään.
> 
> Mahtaako tässä polttoaineessa olla sama tilanne? Onko siellä Gracen koneissa eri säädöt Turun ja Tukholman kaasulle, vai ovatko polttoaineet tässä tapauksessa täysin samanlaisia molemmissa maissa?


Toistaiseksi kuljetaan dieselin voimalla, kuten 
http://www.maritimeforum.fi/index.ph...8384#msg138384 toisella foorumilla on kerrottu.

----------


## Kani

Näköjään Naantaliin on rakenteilla LNG:n valmistamo mm. tätä laivaa varten.

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nesteytetty_maakaasu

----------


## Kaid

> Silja Europpahan nostaa matkustajapaikkamäärää vain noin kuudella sadalla (2500->3100).


Ja rahtikapasiteetti pienenee 1130 kaistametristä 932:en.




> Gracen avonaisella peräkannella olevat kaasutankit ovat avonaisessa tilassa ilmeisesti turvallisuussyiden vuoksi. Tämä oli heitto, mutta onko tällä mitään tekemistä todellisuuden kanssa?


Turvallisuussyyt lienevät ne todelliset syyt, joskin Fosenin telakalla Bergenissä on rakenteilla Fjord Linelle kaksi matkustaja-autolauttaa, joissa LNG-tankit ovat autokannen alla kuten polttoainetankit yleensäkin. Gracen tankkisijoitteluun saattaa tietysti vaikuttaa myös se, että laivassa on myös täysikokoiset tankit dieselille ja LNG-tankit eivät ole mahtuneet autokannen alle (toisaalta miksi eivät, nyt siellä on keittiö- ja varastotiloja jotka saattaisivat olla kätevämmät ylempänä laivalla). Joka tapauksessa Fjord Linen laivoissa ei ole dieseltankkeja lainkaan.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Turvallisuussyyt lienevät ne todelliset syyt, joskin Fosenin telakalla Bergenissä on rakenteilla Fjord Linelle kaksi matkustaja-autolauttaa, joissa LNG-tankit ovat autokannen alla kuten polttoainetankit yleensäkin. Gracen tankkisijoitteluun saattaa tietysti vaikuttaa myös se, että laivassa on myös täysikokoiset tankit dieselille ja LNG-tankit eivät ole mahtuneet autokannen alle (toisaalta miksi eivät, nyt siellä on keittiö- ja varastotiloja jotka saattaisivat olla kätevämmät ylempänä laivalla). Joka tapauksessa Fjord Linen laivoissa ei ole dieseltankkeja lainkaan.


Harmi, kun tuo fartyg.se-saitti nyt kuopattiin, joten ei pääse sieltä kuikkimaan faktoja, joten kysyn täällä:
- Onko tosiaan niin, että Gracessa on siis myös dieseliä käyttäviä pannuja, vai toimivatko ne både och -periaatteella?
- Mistä noita Fjord Linen liikennöintiaikatauluja löytyisi juuri näiden laivojen osalta?
--
- Ovatko Viking Song/Saga ainoat 80-luvun Itämeren laivat, joista pääsy matkustajakansille terminaalista tapahtui laivan omia liukuportaita käyttäen?

Tyhmiä kysymyksiä nämä toki ovat kaikki, mutta jollain fiksulla näihin lienee nokkela vastaus.

----------


## kalle.

> Onko tosiaan niin, että Gracessa on siis myös dieseliä käyttäviä pannuja, vai toimivatko ne både och -periaatteella?-.


Dual Fuel koneet kyseessä, eli ajaminen onnistuu joko öljyllä tai kaasulla (ja pienellä määrällä öljyä)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tyhmiä kysymyksiä nämä toki ovat kaikki, mutta jollain fiksulla näihin lienee nokkela vastaus.


Ei ole minun mielestäni yhtään tyhmiä (vaikka omaan ketjuun ehkä kuuluisivatkin).
Ehkä mm. eräs asiaan hyvin perehtynyt harrastaja osaa vastata näihin.  :Wink:  Onneksi meillä on täällä sellaisiakin.

Toivotaan, että ruotsalaisharrastajat saavat aikaiseksi wiki-sivuston Fakta om fartygin korvaajaksi. Sellaista on vähän foorumeilla väläytelty.

Katso, jos löydät arkiston avulla jotain: http://web.archive.org/web/201212070...taomfartyg.nu/

----------


## Piirka

> - Mistä noita Fjord Linen liikennöintiaikatauluja löytyisi juuri näiden laivojen osalta?


Fjordline kertoo, että MS Stavangerfjordin neitsytmatka alkaa 29.5.2013 klo 14.30 Bergenistä Tanskan Hirtshalsiin ja sen jälkeen kolmasti viikossa edestakaisin. Systerilaiva MS Bergensfjord aloittaa liikennöinnin syyskuussa, jolloin Bergenistä liikennöidään päivittäin näillä uusilla lavoilla. Pakkaa sekoittaa se, että Stavangerin ja Hirtshalsin väliä liikennöidään täydentävästi syksyyn saakka vanhalla aluksella, jonka nimi on MS Bergensfjord.

----------


## Lasse

Kuvia Viking Grace:n sisustuksesta löytyy:
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo.../Viking+Grace/

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kuvia Viking Grace:n sisustuksesta löytyy:
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo.../Viking+Grace/


Kiitti linkistä. Toihan on hieno paatti! Kerrankin on osunut 2010-luku ja tilaajan ajatukset yksiin. Mahtava vehje kyllä kaikkinensa. Olitko itse ombord på färjan? Millainen meininki? Millainen asiakaspalvelu? Millaisia naisia laivalla oli?

Mistä muuten löydän Kreisin pohjapiirustukset? En vieläkään tiedä, onko laivalla promenadea, vai miten toi jako etu- ja takapään välillä on tehty.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mistä muuten löydän Kreisin pohjapiirustukset?


Laivaesitteestä löytyvät pohjapiirustukset kansilta 9-12 sekä poikkileikkaus.

----------


## tlajunen

> Laivaesitteestä löytyvät pohjapiirustukset kansilta 9-12 sekä poikkileikkaus.


Ja jonkin sortin kuva löytyy yllä linkatuista valokuvistakin: http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...taircase+5.jpg

----------


## Lasse

> Kiitti linkistä. Toihan on hieno paatti! Kerrankin on osunut 2010-luku ja tilaajan ajatukset yksiin. Mahtava vehje kyllä kaikkinensa. Olitko itse ombord på färjan? Millainen meininki? Millainen asiakaspalvelu? Millaisia naisia laivalla oli?
> 
> Mistä muuten löydän Kreisin pohjapiirustukset? En vieläkään tiedä, onko laivalla promenadea, vai miten toi jako etu- ja takapään välillä on tehty.


Nuo ovat minun kuvia joten ja, jag var ombord på färjan  :Wink: 

Asiakaspalvelu oli erinomaista. Pystyi todella aistimaan miten "tohkeissaan" henkilökunta oli uudesta laivasta, ja siitä että olivat päässeet sinne töihin. Tuonnehan ei otettu suoraan Isabellan vanhaa henkilökuntaa, vaan etisttiin parhaista parhaat kaikilta laivoilta sekä myös yhtiön ulkopuolelta.

Ruoka laivalla oli hyvää. Menomatkalla tuli nautittua buffé, joka oli melko perinteinen muutamilla uudistuksilla. Paluumatkan ruokailu tapahtui Franks-ravintolassa. Tuo on Viikkarilla uusi konsepti. Kun tulee ravintolaan saa elektronisen kortin jolle sitten rekisteröidään kaikki ostokset ruokailun aikana. Ravintola tomii self-service periaatteella. Valittavana on Pasta, Pizza ja Grill tiskit, joilta tehdään tilaukset, ja missä annos myös valmistetaan tilauksen jälkeen. Juomille ja jälkiruoille on oma tiskinsä. Tilauksen tehtyä saa mukaansa summerin joka sitten hälyttää kun annos on noudettavissa, ja kun ruokailu on tehty, maksetaan ulosmennessä antaen kassalle tullessa saatu elektroninen kortin.
Itse nautin Pippuripihvi ala Grace:n, aivan erinomainen!
Mikäli haluaa ruokailla fiinimmin tarjolla on kannen 11 keulassa Oscars a'la carte.

Viihdettä laivalta löytyy. Trubaduuri viihdyttää Rockmoressa, jossa dj soitaa musiikkia sitten myöhemmin illalla. Retrossa pääsee humppaamaan suomihumpan tahtiin. Voguessa esiintyi alkuillasta kansainvälistä tanssimusiikkia soittava orkesteri. 23:00 oli ensimmäisen show:n aika, tuolloin lavalle tuli Con Rytmo ryhmä rumpujensa kera. Kuvaa löytyy tuolta linkistä.
Keskiyön show:ssa esiintyi a capella orkesteri FORK, aivan loistava!! Kuivia tustakin löytyy linkistä. Ja sitten 01 lavalle tuli ruotsalainen bilebändi, eli kyllä siellä illan sai tapettua  :Wink: 

Laivalla ei ole kävelykatua.
Kansi 9 keulasta perään: hyttejä, conference-osasto ja info, perässä Shopping world
Kansi 10 keulasta perään: Buffet Aurora, Sweet & Salty kahvila, Retro bar ja Rockmore, Club Vogue
Kansi 11 keulasta perään: Oscars a'la carte ja Seamore Champagne bar, Frank's casual dining, Spa, Club Vogue.
Kannet 5-8 ovat hyttiosastoja.

Tukholman päässä oli käytössä kaksi maihinnousuporttia, Turussa neljä. Ero tietenkin siinä että laiva on suunnattu suomalaiselle yleisölle, joten Turussa on suurempi vaihtuvuus kuin toisessa päässä. Mutta nuolla neljällä portilla laiva saadaan kyllä varmaan nopeasti tyhjennettyä ja lastattua.

Viking ei ole aikoihin ollut "my cup of tea", mutta tämä laiva oli jotain aivan muuta! Sinne on päästävä pikaisesti uudestaan ja suositten kaikille muillekin!

----------


## Kaid

> - Ovatko Viking Song/Saga ainoat 80-luvun Itämeren laivat, joista pääsy matkustajakansille terminaalista tapahtui laivan omia liukuportaita käyttäen?


Kyllä. Liukuportaat ovat yleisiä erityisesti japanilaisissa laivoissa, mutta Itämerellä ei Viking Sagan/Songin lisäksi ole ollut muita kuin kuulemma nykyinen Eckerön Finlandia (jossa näitä ei nykyreitillä käytetä).




> Fjordline kertoo, että MS Stavangerfjordin neitsytmatka alkaa 29.5.2013 klo 14.30 Bergenistä Tanskan Hirtshalsiin ja sen jälkeen kolmasti viikossa edestakaisin. Systerilaiva MS Bergensfjord aloittaa liikennöinnin syyskuussa, jolloin Bergenistä liikennöidään päivittäin näillä uusilla lavoilla.


Laivojen täydellinen reitti tulee olemaan Bergen-Stavenger-Hirsthals-Langesund niin, että samalla laivalla on joka toinen päivä lähtö Bergenistä ja joka toinen Langesundista. Ja siis kahdella laivalla päivittäinen lähtö molemmista satamista.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Nuo ovat minun kuvia joten ja, jag var ombord på färjan 
> 
> Asiakaspalvelu oli erinomaista. Pystyi todella aistimaan miten "tohkeissaan" henkilökunta oli uudesta laivasta, ja siitä että olivat päässeet sinne töihin.


Mites ne naiset? Siis sellaiset, jotka ovat laivalla vapaa-ajalla.

----------


## Lasse

> Mites ne naiset? Siis sellaiset, jotka ovat laivalla vapaa-ajalla.


Siellä on sellaisia nuoria, solakoita, isorintaisia, pienipeppuisia ja Härmästä tulleita joidenka perät ovat navettavuorojen välissä päässeet leveämään. Kaikille jotakin  :Wink:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Siellä on sellaisia nuoria, solakoita, isorintaisia, pienipeppuisia ja Härmästä tulleita joidenka perät ovat navettavuorojen välissä päässeet leveämään. Kaikille jotakin


Now we're talking...  :Cool:

----------


## moxu

> Liukuportaat ovat yleisiä erityisesti japanilaisissa laivoissa, mutta Itämerellä ei Viking Sagan/Songin lisäksi ole ollut muita kuin kuulemma nykyinen Eckerön Finlandia (jossa näitä ei nykyreitillä käytetä).


Käytetäänhän Tallinnassa, paitsi saavuttaessa päivällä, jolloin poka jätetään Vikingin käyttämään laituriin, jossa on 6:lle sopivat putket. Lähtö ja yökäynti Eckerön "perinteisemmästä" paikasta, jossa poka sisään 4:n sivustasta ja liukuportaita ylös.

----------


## Kaid

Ah, tämä oli minulle uutta tietoa. Viimeeksi kun sain asiasta kuulla niin liukuportaat eivät olleet käytössä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viikonloppuna Viking Gracen kokeneena voin yhtyä Lassen kommentteihin täysin. Laiva oli hieno ja tyylikäs, henkilökunta oli ystävällistä ja palveluita oli riittävästi. A'la carte-ravintola Oscar oli tyylikäs ja ruoka näytti sekä maistui hyvältä. Myös tax-free oli mielestäni todella hieno. Ainoa pieni miinus tulee ajoittain hitaasta palvelusta ja toiminnasta, joka mennee alkukankeuden piikkiin. Kokemukseni tosin rajoittuvat TKU-STO-välille, sillä paluumatkan hoiti Isabella.  :Smile: 

Mutta kaiken kaikkiaan matka oli todella positiivinen kokemus, ja lähden varmasti uudelleen.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Mitä muuten Isabella tekee tämän kevään, kun kerran Grace on nyt liikenteessä? Kesäksihän se tulee Hki-Tll-välille, mutta miten ennen sitä?

Ja sitten kokonaan toinen juttu, joka liittyy vain puolittain tämän ketjun otsikkoon: mitä kuuluu nykyään kesken jääneelle ADCC:lle?

----------


## Nak

Aluksihan se tuuraa Amorellaa turku-tukholma välillä, kun Amorella on telakalla, mutta kuinka kauan? Menisikö sen jälkeen Isabella käymään telakkavisiitillä  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

Milloin se on viimeksi ollut telakalla? Siis Isä-pella? Olikos siitä jossain puhetta, notta meinaako NG LI myydä Isabellan, vai jääkö se Vikingille esimerkiksi juuri sesonkikäyttöön? Varabussit vielä ymmärrän, mutta se menee jo hitusen Ameriiiikan malliksi, että varustamolta löytyisi kokonainen varalaiva suoraan hyllystä.

Tsiigailin muuten Facebookista Viking Gracen like pagea. Siellä on valtava määrä rakennusvaiheen kuvia paatista, joten kannattee käydä kuikkimassa. Yksi juttu harmittaa hieman - Viking ei ole laittanut kuviin kuvauspäiviä. Ainut päivä joka kuvien yhteydessä näkyy, on niiden lisäyspäivä Facebookiin. Muuten homma ei haittaa, mutta nyt ei oikein voi päätellä mistään, miten rakennustyö on milloinkin edennyt. Kaikesta päätellen se eteni hyvin, sillä alus on nyt liikenteessä ja voi hyvin  :Smile:

----------


## Kaid

> Olen siinä käsityksessä (ja saatan olla väärässä), että aiotaan tarjota mahdollisuutta olla laivalla vaikka se käy välillä Helsingissä. Eli siis risteilymatkustajalle lähtö 18.30 Helsingistä ja sitten vaan ollaan laivalla 15.00 saapumiseen asti, vaikka laiva välillä käykin takaisin Helsingissä.


Matkamessuilla käteen osunut lehdykkä aiheesta kertoo asian olevan juuri kuten viikko sitten kerroin. "Yleisön pyynnöstä" tarjotaan 20 tunnin risteilyitä, lähtö on 18.30 ja paluu 15.00, vaikka laiva käy Helsingissä kääntymässä jo aiemmin.




> Aluksihan se tuuraa Amorellaa turku-tukholma välillä, kun Amorella on telakalla, mutta kuinka kauan? Menisikö sen jälkeen Isabella käymään telakkavisiitillä





> Milloin se on viimeksi ollut telakalla? Siis Isä-pella? Olikos siitä jossain puhetta, notta meinaako NG LI myydä Isabellan, vai jääkö se Vikingille esimerkiksi juuri sesonkikäyttöön? Varabussit vielä ymmärrän, mutta se menee jo hitusen Ameriiiikan malliksi, että varustamolta löytyisi kokonainen varalaiva suoraan hyllystä.


Amorella on telakalla 11.2. asti. Sen jälkeen Isabella varmaankin makuutetaan toukokuuhun asti. Laiva tuskin käy telakalla (muuten kuin uusimassa sertifikaattinsa, en muista milloin tämä on viimeeksi tehty), sillä Viking on kertonut tavoitteenaan olevan kuitenkin edelleen laivan myyminen - ja myynnissä olevaan laivaan tuskin kannattaa kauheasti paukkuja laittaa.

Ameriikan meininkiin syynä sen sijaan on autolauttamarkkinoiden matalasuhdanne. Isabellan kaltaisille laivoille ei yksinkertaisesti ole tarvetta nykyisellään juuri missään maailman kulmalla - tai jos on, ostajat eivät ole valmiit maksamaan Vikingin vaatimaa jo nykyiselläänkin varsin maltillista hintaa. Jotain markkinatilanteesta kertoo se, että Isabellan kanssa samana vuonna rakennettu kanadalainen suuri matkustaja-autolautta Joseph and Clara Smallwood (kyllä, tämä oli ihan oikeasti laivan nimi) myytiin romuksi 2011, kun muuta ostajaa ei laivalla yksinkertaisesti löytynyt. (Ja siis myydessä laivaa käyttöön siitö saa lähes aina paremman hinnan, kun ostaja on valmis maksamaan siitä enemmän kuin vain romumetallin arvon).

----------


## JSL

> Ja sitten kokonaan toinen juttu, joka liittyy vain puolittain tämän ketjun otsikkoon: mitä kuuluu nykyään kesken jääneelle ADCC:lle?


Muutama viikko sitten näkyi olevan myynnissä jollain laivakauppiaan sivuilla. Sanoivat että vaatii varmaan vuoden työt että sen saa liikenteeseen 
ja aika rutkasti rahaa. Samalla sivulla Isabella 32M ja Festival (Wellamo) 31M. http://www.maritimeforum.fi/index.ph...8402#msg138402 
Ton mukaan korealaiset ovat käyneet ainakin katsomassa. Viikkarille hyvä vaihtoehto vaikka myydä liian halvalla sinne, eipähän tule kovin äkkiä takas Itämerelle kilpailemaan. St Peter Linelle Isabella olis oikeen hyvä hankinta, kun tekniikka on pääpiirteissään samaa kuin niitten aiemmissa laivoissa jo on. Samoin aluksen koko. Pääsisivät eroon vuokralaivasta Princess Mariasta.

----------


## Topi

On se kyllä hiano laiva. Tuli ulkoo nähtyä Turussa ja Maarianhaminassa: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Laivat/

----------


## joht. Nyman

> On se kyllä hiano laiva. Tuli ulkoo nähtyä Turussa ja Maarianhaminassa: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Laivat/


Kyl. Onko arvon raadilla näkemystä siitä, mikä toi takakannen pitkä pystytolppa Gracessa on? Tolppa näkyy esim. tässä kuvassa: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/La...+hoidettu!.JPG

----------


## Kaid

> Muutama viikko sitten näkyi olevan myynnissä jollain laivakauppiaan sivuilla. Sanoivat että vaatii varmaan vuoden työt että sen saa liikenteeseen 
> ja aika rutkasti rahaa.


Sen mukaan mitä olen kuullut, ADCC on ollut keskeneräisenä ilman mitään sääsuojaa siitä lähtien kun Viking Line perui laivan tilauksen kolme vuotta sitten. Laivaa rakentanut telakkakin meni konkurssiin vuoden 2011 lopulla, jotenkin en usko että tuosta on enää muuksi kuin romumetalliksi.




> Ton mukaan korealaiset ovat käyneet ainakin katsomassa. Viikkarille hyvä vaihtoehto vaikka myydä liian halvalla sinne, eipähän tule kovin äkkiä takas Itämerelle kilpailemaan. St Peter Linelle Isabella olis oikeen hyvä hankinta, kun tekniikka on pääpiirteissään samaa kuin niitten aiemmissa laivoissa jo on. Samoin aluksen koko. Pääsisivät eroon vuokralaivasta Princess Mariasta.


Käsittääkseni laivoja myytäessä on aika yleistä laittaa sopimukseen ehto, että laivaa ei saa tiettyyn aikaa käyttää myyjän kanssa kilpailevassa liikenteessä. SPL:n kohdalla vuokralaiva voi olla kannattavakin ratkaisu, ainakin huhujen mukaan firmalla on rahasta puutetta eikä heillä välttämättä ole 30 miljoonaa laittaa laivan maksamiseen. Princess Anastasiakin on firmalla vuokraus-ostosopimuksella.




> Kyl. Onko arvon raadilla näkemystä siitä, mikä toi takakannen pitkä pystytolppa Gracessa on? Tolppa näkyy esim. tässä kuvassa: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/La...+hoidettu!.JPG


Turvallisuusvaatimusten vaatima LNG-tankkien "tyhjennysputki". Eli hätätapauksessa LNG voidaan tumpata taivaan tuuliin tuota kautta.

Ja kun Krakenin kuvista tuli puhe niin tässä muutama oma kuvani laivasta viime viikolta: http://kships.blogspot.fi/2013/01/vi...uary-2013.html

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Turvallisuusvaatimusten vaatima LNG-tankkien "tyhjennysputki". Eli hätätapauksessa LNG voidaan tumpata taivaan tuuliin tuota kautta.


Tämon selkee.




> Ja kun Krakenin kuvista tuli puhe niin tässä muutama oma kuvani laivasta viime viikolta: http://kships.blogspot.fi/2013/01/vi...uary-2013.html


Viimeksi muistaakseni jostain naisimmeisestä oon ollut yhtä innostunut kuin nyt Gracesta. No toisaalta sen ymmärtää, sillä oon aina ollut enemmän kiinnostunut kovista kuin pehmeistä paketeista.

----------


## KMT

Jossain viestiketjussa oli mainittuna että Cinderellaa ja XPRS:ää saattaa odottaa telakkakäynti, jospa Isabella saattaa näitäkin käyntejä tuurata, saattaa Gabriellallakin aika käydä myös.

----------


## JSL

https://www.vikingline.fi/fi/suomi/l...iikennekatkot/ 
Tällä hetkellä ei näy telakointeja.

Liittyen: M/S Viking Grace
Koko laivan charter 7.2.2013 klo 20.558.2.2013 klo 19.50. 
Pohjosesta tulee satamaan tilausjuna.

----------


## tlajunen

> Matkamessuilla käteen osunut lehdykkä aiheesta kertoo asian olevan juuri kuten viikko sitten kerroin. "Yleisön pyynnöstä" tarjotaan 20 tunnin risteilyitä, lähtö on 18.30 ja paluu 15.00, vaikka laiva käy Helsingissä kääntymässä jo aiemmin.


Juu, kuten minä viikko sitten kerroin ennen sinua... :P




> 18:30 lähtö ja 15:00 paluu. Tokihan tuossa tulee vain 20,5 tuntia, mutta kaipa sinne laivaan voi mennä puoli tuntia etukäteen, jolloin mainostus vastaa todellisuutta.


Pahoitteluni, etten maininnut tuolloin, että kyseessä oli ihan Viikkarilta yhden välikäden kautta saatu fakta. Mutta pääasiahan on, että asia kirkastui lukijoille nyt entisestään.  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Pahoitteluni, etten maininnut tuolloin, että kyseessä oli ihan Viikkarilta yhden välikäden kautta saatu fakta.


Meillä ammattipiireissä tätä kutsutaan vuotamiseksi ja asian julkistamista vuodoksi...  :Wink:

----------


## Kaid

> Pahoitteluni, etten maininnut tuolloin, että kyseessä oli ihan Viikkarilta yhden välikäden kautta saatu fakta. Mutta pääasiahan on, että asia kirkastui lukijoille nyt entisestään.


Anteeksi, minulle ei auennut tuolloin kyseessä olevan viikkarilta saatu faktatieto. Jostain syystä viestisi muotoilusta jäi kuva, että kyseessä olisi oma päättelysi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Meillä ammattipiireissä tätä kutsutaan vuotamiseksi ja asian julkistamista vuodoksi...


Huti meni tapasi mukaan jälleen. Asia oli käsitykseni mukaan tuolloin jo julkinen.

Liekö alkuperäinen lähde ihan se sama lehdykkä. En tiedä, koska välikäsi.  :Smile:

----------


## Kani

Nythän se on tuokin laiva sitten menettänyt suomalaisten luottamuksen, kun ei viikonloppuna saakaan mennä heti ensimmäisenä taksfriihin ja siitä hyttiin vetämään pään täyteen huoneenlämpimillä export-oluilla ja viinalla.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/matkat/art-1288535851161.html

Jotkut hyttibilesankarit oikein uhoavat olevansa laivayhtiötä kannattelevia tärkeitä asiakkaita. Ojalan laskuopilla voisi arvioida, että hytissä halvan kännin ottava tuottaa laivafirmalle huomattavasti vähemmän kuin sillä aikaa ravintolaa, saunaa ja muita palveluita käyttävä asiakas, joka on drinkkikunnossa vielä yölläkin, ja kykenee aamulla myös maksulliselle aamiaiselle sillä aikaa, kun tärkeät hyttijuoppoasiakkaat yrjöävät lakanoita.

----------


## SD202

> Nythän se on tuokin laiva sitten menettänyt suomalaisten luottamuksen, kun ei viikonloppuna saakaan mennä heti ensimmäisenä taksfriihin ja siitä hyttiin vetämään pään täyteen huoneenlämpimillä export-oluilla ja viinalla.


Aihetta sivuten: Onko siinä mitään ristiriitaa, että ainakin Siljan laivojen myymälöissä on olutta tarjolla myös kylmäaltaassa ja kuitenkin laivan järjestyssäännöissä on kielletty myymälästä ostettujen juomien nauttiminen laivalla? Jos sen oluen saa siis juoda vasta laivasta poistuttuaan, niin eiköhän se olut kerkeä lämpenemään huoneenlämpöiseksi joka tapauksessa.

----------


## jodo

> Aihetta sivuten: Onko siinä mitään ristiriitaa, että ainakin Siljan laivojen myymälöissä on olutta tarjolla myös kylmäaltaassa ja kuitenkin laivan järjestyssäännöissä on kielletty myymälästä ostettujen juomien nauttiminen laivalla? Jos sen oluen saa siis juoda vasta laivasta poistuttuaan, niin eiköhän se olut kerkeä lämpenemään huoneenlämpöiseksi joka tapauksessa.


No jos varustamo haluaa myydä ylihintaan yksittäisiä tölkkejä kylmänä ja tietää että niitä kumminkin säännöistä huolimatta juodaan laivalla niin eiköhän se niin sitten saa tehdä. Vaikka ylihinnoittelu isompiin pakkauksiin verrattuna laitonta onkin.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Vaikka ylihinnoittelu isompiin pakkauksiin verrattuna laitonta onkin.


Noinkohan on, että tuo säädös koskee myös laivaliikennettä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jotkut hyttibilesankarit oikein uhoavat olevansa laivayhtiötä kannattelevia tärkeitä asiakkaita. Ojalan laskuopilla voisi arvioida, että hytissä halvan kännin ottava tuottaa laivafirmalle huomattavasti vähemmän kuin sillä aikaa ravintolaa, saunaa ja muita palveluita käyttävä asiakas, joka on drinkkikunnossa vielä yölläkin, ja kykenee aamulla myös maksulliselle aamiaiselle sillä aikaa, kun tärkeät hyttijuoppoasiakkaat yrjöävät lakanoita.


Mun mielestäin oli vikatikki Viikarilta sijoittaa kallis ja ylellinen laiva lyhyelle Turun reitille jossa on suhteessa enemmän asiointi ja työmatkalaisia ja rekkakuskjelja ym kuin Helsingin reitillä.

Turun reitille kaivattaisin pikalaiva joka pystyisi ainakin ne osuudet jossa on avomerta, porottamaan lähemmäs 30 solmua että saataisiin matka-aika lyhyemmäksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## jodo

> Noinkohan on, että tuo säädös koskee myös laivaliikennettä?


Suomen lipun alla kulkevia laivoja ainakin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viking Line on julkaissut tiedotteen alkoholin myynnistä Viking Gracella:
http://www.vikingline.fi/fi/suomi/me...iking-gracella

Tiedotteen tarkoituksena on selventää lehdissä ja sosiaalisessa mediassa leviävää, osittain virheellistä tietoa.

----------


## Kaid

> Turun reitille kaivattaisin pikalaiva joka pystyisi ainakin ne osuudet jossa on avomerta, porottamaan lähemmäs 30 solmua että saataisiin matka-aika lyhyemmäksi.


Edelleen: Turun reitti on melkein kokonaan saaristoa jossa vallitsevien nopeusrajoitusten vuoksi niillä ei voi nykyistä paljoa kovempaa ajaa. Ainoa osuus on lyhyt avomeripätkä Tukholman saariston ja Maarianhaminan välillä, eikä siinäkään kovin kummoista aikasäästöä saataisi vaikka 30 solmua ajettaisiinkin. Minkä lisäksi nopeuden nostaminen on niin turkasen kallista, että nopeutettu reitti tuskin olisi taloudellisesti kannattava.

----------


## Mikle

> Turun reitille kaivattaisin pikalaiva joka pystyisi ainakin ne osuudet jossa on avomerta, porottamaan lähemmäs 30 solmua että saataisiin matka-aika lyhyemmäksi.


Joo tosiaan tästähän oli aiemminkin täällä puhetta. Täyttä utopiaa se on vieläkin tuolla reitillä moinen pikasliipparointi. Jos siis tarkoitetaan edelleen näitä isoja lauttoja. Hesasta Tallinnaan jos kulkee joku pikalautta niin se on aivan eri asia kuin Turusta Tukholmaan.
Ihan fyysisesti turvallisuuteen liittyvät seikat tietysti päällimmäisinä. Ja jos teoriassa moista vauhtia voisi noita väyliä päästellä niin tulisi kysymykseen rannoille ja saariston asukkaiden kalustolle aiheutuvat vahingot, joista jo vuosikymmeniä sitten on väännetty ja päästy myös jonkunlaiseen sopuun. Tähän aallonmuodostukseen liittyen joskus ennenvanhaan on jopa jonkun aluksen sijoittamista reitille on jouduttu vaihtamaan. Olikohan edesmennyt Diana 2 vai mikä..No enivei. 

Se mainittu avomeripätkäkin on loppujen lopuksi niin lyhyt, kuten nimim. Kaid jo totesikin, että ei sen päästeleminen 30 solmua auttaisi juuri mitään lopputulemaan. Kyllä nykyisinkin sillä osuudella nopeus on täysi normaali marssivauhti. Ja kun lautat vaatii vähän enemmän matkaa kiihtyäkseen kuin esimerkiksi vaikka bussit, niin siinä menisi nopeuskunkku Finnjetilläkin aikaa saavuttaa tuo vaihti ja kohta jo pitäisi alkaa himmailemaan :Cool:   Ja joka reissulla tankeissa kävisi reilu pyörre kun kakkua palaisi moisessa rykäisyssä lievästi sanottuna paljon. 

Suuntaushan on ajoaikojen suhteen ollut vähän toiseen suuntaan, kun niitä on pyritty löysäämään pienemmän polttoainekulun toivossa.

----------


## ultrix

> Viking Line on julkaissut tiedotteen alkoholin myynnistä Viking Gracella:
> http://www.vikingline.fi/fi/suomi/me...iking-gracella
> 
> Tiedotteen tarkoituksena on selventää lehdissä ja sosiaalisessa mediassa leviävää, osittain virheellistä tietoa.


Ihailtavaa pohjoismaista tasa-arvoajattelua kuvastaa tämä lausunto:



> Viking Grace on kaikille asiakkaille tarkoitettu tuote. *Viking Line ei missään tapauksessa ole ilmoittanut*, että laiva olisi ylellisyystuote, johon vain harvoilla on varaa. Tavoitteemme on, että kaikki viihtyvät laivalla.

----------


## KaMeWa

> Edelleen: Turun reitti on melkein kokonaan saaristoa jossa vallitsevien nopeusrajoitusten vuoksi niillä ei voi nykyistä paljoa kovempaa ajaa. Ainoa osuus on lyhyt avomeripätkä Tukholman saariston ja Maarianhaminan välillä, eikä siinäkään kovin kummoista aikasäästöä saataisi vaikka 30 solmua ajettaisiinkin. Minkä lisäksi nopeuden nostaminen on niin turkasen kallista, että nopeutettu reitti tuskin olisi taloudellisesti kannattava.


Ahvenanmeren lisäksi nopeutta voitaisiin teoriassa nostaa myös Kihdin selällä ja varauksin ehkä myös Airistolla. Kaikilla näillä osuuksilla ajetaan nytkin noin 19-21 solmun vauhdilla. (Ja Grace tarvittaessa noin 22-23, laivan huippunopeuden ollessa yli 25). 

Mutta nopeuden nostaminen tästä 30 solmuun näillä osuuksilla ei tosiaan säästäisi aikaa parhaassa tapauksessakaan kuin vajaan tunnin, mikäli 30 solmua paineltaisiin sekä Airistolla, Kihdillä että Ahvenanmerellä, Marhällanin loistolta Ruotsin puolella Kapellskäriin asti. Säästö kutistuu reiluun puoleen tuntiin, mikäli nopeutta nostettaisiin vain Kihdillä ja Ahvenanmerellä välillä Marhällan-Tjärven (varsinainen avomeriosuus). Suoraan Ledskärin kautta Ahvenanmerelle ajettaessa saataisiin peräti 5 minuutin säästö lisää.

Polttoaineen kulutuksen nousu olisi kuitenkin sitä luokkaa, ettei tämä millään tavalla voisi olla järkevää.

Tukholman saaristossa nopeutta ei voida nykyisestä enää lisätä, Turun-laivat ajavat jo nyt dispanssilla 15-16 solmun vauhtia (Furusundin, Oxdjupetin ja Bergholmin 8 solmun rajoitusalueita lukuunottamatta), kun muulle liikenteelle rajoitus on 12 solmua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ahvenanmeren lisäksi nopeutta voitaisiin teoriassa nostaa myös Kihdin selällä ja varauksin ehkä myös Airistolla. Kaikilla näillä osuuksilla ajetaan nytkin noin 19-21 solmun vauhdilla. (Ja Grace tarvittaessa noin 22-23, laivan huippunopeuden ollessa yli 25). 
> 
> Mutta nopeuden nostaminen tästä 30 solmuun näillä osuuksilla ei tosiaan säästäisi aikaa parhaassa tapauksessakaan kuin vajaan tunnin, mikäli 30 solmua paineltaisiin sekä Airistolla, Kihdillä että Ahvenanmerellä, Marhällanin loistolta Ruotsin puolella Kapellskäriin .


Jos Maarianahminan tai Långnäsin pysähdys jätetään pois tulee avomeri-osuutta enemmän ja matka lyhenisi  eli puolitoista tuntia lähtisi em lisäksi pois. Mutta se on vain teoriaa koska laivojen on pysähdyttävä tax-freen vuoksi. Mutta joskuhan se tax-free voi loppua tai jompikumpi maa Suomi tai Ruotsi muuttaa alkoholipolitiikkaansa niin ettei laivalta viinan osto kannata.

Ennen EU-jäsenyyttä yölaivat eivät poikenneet ollenkaan ja 1970 ja 80-luvulla Siljalla oli kesäisin nopeita päivävuoroja jotka eivät poikenneet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Jos Maarianahminan tai Långnäsin pysähdys jätetään pois tulee avomeri-osuutta enemmän ja matka lyhenisi  eli puolitoista tuntia lähtisi em lisäksi pois. Mutta se on vain teoriaa koska laivojen on pysähdyttävä tax-freen vuoksi. Mutta joskuhan se tax-free voi loppua tai jompikumpi maa Suomi tai Ruotsi muuttaa alkoholipolitiikkaansa niin ettei laivalta viinan osto kannata.
> 
> Ennen EU-jäsenyyttä yölaivat eivät poikenneet ollenkaan ja 1970 ja 80-luvulla Siljalla oli kesäisin nopeita päivävuoroja jotka eivät poikenneet. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Mikäli tax free loppuisi Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä syystä tai toisesta, koko bisneslogiikka Ruotsin-laivoilla (tälle on muuten mielenkiintoisia oikeinkirjoitussääntöjä, mutta rustaan nyt näin enivei) menisi uusiksi. Hki-Tll-välin liikenteen on pelastanut kaksi asiaa:
- Viron halvat työvoimakulut verotus
- Rahtiliikenne

Mikäli ensimainittu olisi lähelläkään Suomen tasoa, ei välillä varmasti olisi tällaista liikennettä, kuin mitä se tällä hetkellä on. Mikäli ensimmäinen lähestyisi Suomen tasoa, myös jälkimainittu liikenne vähenisi radikaalisti. Lähes jokainen myyty matkalippu varustamoille on mainitulla välillä käytännössä tappiollinen.

----------


## moxu

HEL-TLL-välin on pelastanut muutama muukin asia, oikeastaan virolainen työvoimakulutaso ei edes ole mitenkään tärkeä siinä, koska suomalaisellakin henkilökunnalla linjaa kyetään operoimaan. Olennaisin näistä lienee se, että Baltian suunta on suomalaisille matkailijoille houkutteleva ja toinen se, että laivojen viinanmyyntikin pelaa, koska virolainen maahintataso on suomalaiseen verrattuna edullinen.

Itsekin toivoisin Turun linjalle matkatuotteeseen keskittyvää tarjontaa, sillä vuorokauden risteilijöiden seassa reissaaminen on oikeasti aika väsynyttä. Mielestäni Vikingin XPRS ja Rosella täyttäisivät tuon tarpeen erinomaisesti. Kreisi voisi kuskata suomalaiset kruisailijat ja sen osan rahdista, mikä vaatii kyytiä Tukholmaan ja muu liikenne hoituisi Kapellskärin kautta. Sieltä olisi myös suljettu bussiyhteys Tukholman Cityyn. 
Aikataulu jotain tämäntapaista:
XPRS: TKU 10.00=>LNS 14.00=>KPS 16.00, KPS 22.00=>MHQ 01.00=>TKU 08.00
Rosella: KPS 13.00=>LNS 17.00=>TKU 21.00, TKU 23.00=>MHQ 07.00=>KPS 08.00
Kumpainenkin ehtii myös ajaa edestakaisen reissun KPS-MHQ aina kysynnän sitä vaatiessa.
Kreisi täydentäisi kuviota huomattavasti paremmin risteilijöille sopivalla taululla:
TKU 20.00=>LNS 00.00=>STO 06.00-07.20=>LNS 14.30=>TKU 18.30
Ja tätä voisi peilata myös Tukholmasta ajava porauslautta, jonka aamukäynti Turussa palvelisikin vain rahtia.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> HEL-TLL-välin on pelastanut muutama muukin asia, oikeastaan virolainen työvoimakulutaso ei edes ole mitenkään tärkeä siinä, koska suomalaisellakin henkilökunnalla linjaa kyetään operoimaan. Olennaisin näistä lienee se, että Baltian suunta on suomalaisille matkailijoille houkutteleva ja toinen se, että laivojen viinanmyyntikin pelaa, koska virolainen maahintataso on suomalaiseen verrattuna edullinen.


Multa oli jostain syystä nyt tullut typo tohon omaan tekstiin (Viron halvat työvoimakulut verotus). Tarkoitin nimenomaisesti sitä, että Virossa on sekä työvoimakulujen että verotuksen kanta huomattavasti Suomea pienempi, johtuen monista muuttujista, joita en viitsi tässä eritellä. Mutta tosiaan, niin kauan kuin Virossa verotuksen ja työvoiman osuus on murto-osa Suomen vastaavasta, on liikennöinti kannattavaa, jolloin varustamot säilyvät hengissä ja bisnes on kannattavaa. Laitetaanpa tuolle välille Suomen lipun alla pörräävä katiska, niin kas kummaa, homma muuttuu tappiolleksi maksuehdolla per heti netto.

Joku asiantuntija lienee tietävän vastauksen tällaiseen: míkä on NG LI:n XPRS:n satamamaksu Tallinnassa ja mikä se on Helsingissä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Laitetaanpa tuolle välille Suomen lipun alla pörräävä katiska, niin kas kummaa, homma muuttuu tappiolleksi maksuehdolla per heti netto.


Eckerön Finlandia?

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Laitetaanpa tuolle välille Suomen lipun alla pörräävä katiska, niin kas kummaa, homma muuttuu tappiolleksi maksuehdolla per heti netto.


Ai kuten Nordlandia, Finlandia tai Rosella? Entä jos laitetaan ruotsalainen, malliin Viking XPRS?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Eckerön Finlandia?


Sillä varmasti koko bisnes koostuu rahdista ja hitaasta matka-ajasta, eläkeläisistä puhumattakaan. Hyvä pointti silti, mutta ei Eckerö tee tiliä shuttle-matkustajilla varmaan jenin senttiä tai euron penniiä.

----------


## moxu

Kyllä tekee, matkustajilla ja heidän autoillaan sekä kulutuksella laivalla. Rahtiakin piisaa, jopa niin, että sitä varten ajetaan toista lauttaa. Ja Eckerön matka-aikakin on nyt yhteismitallinen Tallink Shuttlejen kanssa.
Sitäpaitsi se virolainen henksakin osaa jo pyytää, eli Tallinkin säästö tässä kohden pienenee vuosi vuodelta.
Tämä nyt ei sinällään juuri tähän Kreisiin liity kylläkään.. Paitsi tietysti siten, että Isabella tulee toukokuussa Tallinnan linjalle, Suomen lipulla...

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kyllä tekee, matkustajilla ja heidän autoillaan sekä kulutuksella laivalla. Rahtiakin piisaa, jopa niin, että sitä varten ajetaan toista lauttaa. Ja Eckerön matka-aikakin on nyt yhteismitallinen Tallink Shuttlejen kanssa.
> Sitäpaitsi se virolainen henksakin osaa jo pyytää, eli Tallinkin säästö tässä kohden pienenee vuosi vuodelta.
> Tämä nyt ei sinällään juuri tähän Kreisiin liity kylläkään.. Paitsi tietysti siten, että Isabella tulee toukokuussa Tallinnan linjalle, Suomen lipulla...


Myönnän virheellisen ajatteluni tältä osin. Voi homma toimia siten myös suomalaisen TESin pohjalta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> [...] Ruotsin-laivoilla (tälle on muuten mielenkiintoisia oikeinkirjoitussääntöjä, mutta rustaan nyt näin enivei) [...]


Kotuksen mukaan joko Ruotsin-laiva tai ruotsinlaiva.




> [...] NG LI [...]


Jollei tämä ole aivan viime aikoina muuttunut, siinä lukee itse asiassa VG LI, kun N on ovelasti leikattu. Kuulemma sillä on jotain tekemistä Naantalin kanssa.

----------


## Kaid

> Jollei tämä ole aivan viime aikoina muuttunut, siinä lukee itse asiassa VG LI, kun N on ovelasti leikattu. Kuulemma sillä on jotain tekemistä Naantalin kanssa.


Ainakin tällä hetkellä Viking käyttää mainoksissaan tätä lyhennelmää "piilotettuna" tekstiin "enjoyiNG LIfe", joten väittäisin kirjaimen olevan tarjoitus lukea N:ksi eikä V:ksi. Tosin varmaan on tarkoituskin ettei ns. oikeaa lukutapaa ole - juuri se osin tekee tuosta niin nerokkaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ainakin tällä hetkellä Viking käyttää mainoksissaan tätä lyhennelmää "piilotettuna" tekstiin "enjoyiNG LIfe", joten väittäisin kirjaimen olevan tarjoitus lukea N:ksi eikä V:ksi. Tosin varmaan on tarkoituskin ettei ns. oikeaa lukutapaa ole - juuri se osin tekee tuosta niin nerokkaan.


Aika ovela tuokin. Enpä ole nähnyt, kun ei ole viime aikoina Viikkarin mainoksia silmään sattunut.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ehkä Kreisi onkin ihan hyvä lempinimi tälle uudelle laivalle, sillä ainakin rakkaat länsinaapurimme pääsevät taas nauramaan meidän finnjäveleiden kossunhimolle ja kieltolakimentaliteetille:
Viking-kohu: Ruotsissa nauretaan Suomelle

----------


## Koala

Niin no, mitähän nauramista arvon länsinaapureilla tähän on, Cindellellahan tämän käytännön kuitenkin aloitti...

----------


## Waltsu

> - - väittäisin kirjaimen olevan tarjoitus lukea N:ksi eikä V:ksi.


Tämäkin kuva tukee Kaidin tulkintaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämäkin kuva tukee Kaidin tulkintaa.


Niin, viittaat siis rekisteritunnukseen. Meni aika kauan edes huomata se.

Toisaalta ihminen lukee, mitä haluaa siinä lukevan, joten suunnittelijan tarkoitus ei siitä välity. Se luetaan NG LIksi, koska niin se on luettu jo edelliset 20(?) vuottakin ja koska me tiedämme sen olevan osa N-kirjainta. Tämä saattaa olla suunnittelijan tarkoitus täsmälleen, mutta sitähän me emme tiedä, ellemme kysy suunnittelijalta. Ja rekisterikilven yhteys logosuunnittelijan aikomuksiin on aika heikko. Eikä sitä paitsi sitä voisi muuttaa muotoon VGL-1, koska eihän se ole osa sanoja "VIKING LINE". Rekisterinumeron teksti ajatellaan kirjaimina, ei visuaalisesti osana logoa.

Olen silti kyllä melko varma, ettei suunnittelija ole ainakaan tarkoittanut, että logo tulkittaisiin pelkästään muodossa "VG LI". Eri asia on, kuinka paljon suunnittelija on halunnut, että se N-kirjaimen tulkinta V-kirjaimeksi siitä välittyy.

Tuo logo on muuten vähän kapeammaksi leikattu molemmista päistään kuin se Logopedian logoversio. Se Logopedian versio saattaa toki olla jonkun silmämääräisesti rajaama eikä oikea Viking Linen tiedostoversio. Ja tuohan ei edes ole Viking Linen varsinainen logo, vaan vain sen printtimainonnassa käyttämä alaversio.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Jäbät eivät tunnu nyt lukeneen lehtiä tai sähköistä mediaa. Vasta viime kuussa TalSa uutisoi näin:
http://www.taloussanomat.fi/mainonta.../201243631/135 ->

*"Viking Line maksoi varustamon tunnetusta NG LI -brändistä kaksi kaljakoria, väittää Nokian entinen muotoilu- ja innovaatiopäällikkö Juhani Risku blogissaan."*

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jäbät eivät tunnu nyt lukeneen lehtiä tai sähköistä mediaa.


Eihän tuossa tästä nykyisestä versiosta puhuta vaan siitä alkuperäisestä. Mutta hauska tarina sinänsä.

----------


## Kaid

> Eihän tuossa tästä nykyisestä versiosta puhuta vaan siitä alkuperäisestä. Mutta hauska tarina sinänsä.


Eikö se ole täsmälleen samanlainen?

Vikingillä on toki pitkä perinne halvoista brändielementeistä: varustamon korsteenimerkin (siis se etuajo-oikeutettu tie -merkki savupiipussa) piirsi aikoinaan yhden varustamon omistajista poika ilmaiseksi. Tosi samasta pojasta tuli myöhemmin Vikingin toimitusjohtaja...

----------


## ess

> Vikingillä on toki pitkä perinne halvoista brändielementeistä: varustamon korsteenimerkin (siis se etuajo-oikeutettu tie -merkki savupiipussa) piirsi aikoinaan yhden varustamon omistajista poika ilmaiseksi.


Miksipä noista kannattaisi maksaa yhtään enempää. Ei ne kovalla rahalla tehdyt brändit ja logot ole yhtään sen parempia.

----------


## iiko

> Myönnän virheellisen ajatteluni tältä osin. Voi homma toimia siten myös suomalaisen TESin pohjalta.


Viro ei myösköään maksa minkäänlaista varustamotukea vaan omillaan on pärjättävä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikö se ole täsmälleen samanlainen?


Eikö tämän koko keskustelun pointti ollut, että se on aikaisemmin leikattu N-kirjaimen näköiseksi, mutta nyt se leikataan enemmän niin, että se näyttää myös V-kirjaimelta? Voin toki olla käsittänyt väärinkin.

----------


## Kaid

> Eikö tämän koko keskustelun pointti ollut, että se on aikaisemmin leikattu N-kirjaimen näköiseksi, mutta nyt se leikataan enemmän niin, että se näyttää myös V-kirjaimelta? Voin toki olla käsittänyt väärinkin.


Ei ole koskaan leikattu N-kirjaimen näköiseksi, tai ainakaan omasta vuoteen 1989 ulottuvasta Viking-arkistostani ei tälläistä varianttia löydy.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei ole koskaan leikattu N-kirjaimen näköiseksi, tai ainakaan omasta vuoteen 1989 ulottuvasta Viking-arkistostani ei tälläistä varianttia löydy.


Taisin siis jossain kohtaa keskustelua tulkita väärin. Kertoo toki myös siitä, kuinka vahva se N-kirjaimeksi tulkinta on, jos en ole tähän asti sitä mitenkään muutenkaan osannut tulkita. Ja nyt luulen sen myös muuttuneen, kun tuli tämä mahdollisuus, että sehän voisi myös olla V.

Mutta mä luulen, että tuo Logopedian versio ei ole tarkoitettu näytettäväksi sellaisenaan, vaan siinä on leikkuuvarat mukana. Koska se N/V-kirjaimen vasemmanpuoleinen pystysakara pitäisi näkyä siinä, muttei näy. Tuo "oikea" NGLI on rajattu juuri niin, että se on leikattu siitä, mistä N:n vasemman palkin pitäisi lähteä alaspäin. Ja siksi sitä on vaikea tulkita muuksi kuin N-kirjaimeksi. Silmä ihan kysymättä jatkaa sitä vasenta reunaa alaspäin. Efekti on erityisen vahva, jos se on valkoista tekstiä punaisella pohjalla.

----------


## Karosa

> että sehän voisi myös olla V.



Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, jos en niin sitten olen hiljaa mutta asiaan, mikäli puhutaan tästä kuvasta niin kyllä tuo mielestäni on N mikä tuossa on puolikkaana? 
onhan niitä ollut mainoksia kuten esimerkiksi tämä EnjoyiNG LIfe tms, ja kun lähtee etsimään niin tässäkin uutisessa sanotaan että N-kirjaimesta on leikattu pala pois.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, jos en niin sitten olen hiljaa mutta asiaan, mikäli puhutaan tästä kuvasta niin kyllä tuo mielestäni on N mikä tuossa on puolikkaana? 
> onhan niitä ollut mainoksia kuten esimerkiksi tämä EnjoyiNG LIfe tms, ja kun lähtee etsimään niin tässäkin uutisessa sanotaan että N-kirjaimesta on leikattu pala pois.


Eihän tässä nyt olekaan kysymys siitä, miten logossa näkyvä merkki on tuotettu - se on ilmiselvästi pala N-kirjainta -, vaan siitä, miten se "pitäisi" lukea. EnjoyiNG LIfe -mainoksissa selvästi ännäksi, mutta minusta huomionarvoista on, että ainakin linkkaamassasi kuvassa tuossakin on leikattu N. Minulla ei ole minkäänlaista tietoa siitä, mitä logon suunnittelija tai suunnittelijat on ajatelleet, onpahan vain joskus sattunut korvaani, että se olisi tarkoituksella luettavissa (myös) V:ksi, Naantalin latinankielisen nimen mukaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- että se olisi tarkoituksella luettavissa (myös) V:ksi, Naantalin latinankielisen nimen mukaan.


Niin, siis Naantalin vaakunassa on edelleenkin kirjaimet V ja G, tarkoittaen "Vallis Gratiae", joka on ruotsiksi käännettynä "Nådendal" ja suomeksi "Armon laakso". Minusta vain kovin hassu selitys, kun paljon ilmiselvempi on se, että V-lukutapa viittaisi Viking-sanan V-kirjaimeen. Siis ikään kuin V----g li--. Miten Naantali edes liittyy Viking Linen historiaan sinänsä?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Niin, siis Naantalin vaakunassa on edelleenkin kirjaimet V ja G, tarkoittaen "Vallis Gratiae", joka on ruotsiksi käännettynä "Nådendal" ja suomeksi "Armon laakso". Minusta vain kovin hassu selitys, kun paljon ilmiselvempi on se, että V-lukutapa viittaisi Viking-sanan V-kirjaimeen. Siis ikään kuin V----g li--. Miten Naantali edes liittyy Viking Linen historiaan sinänsä?


No kas ihmettä, voihan se tosiaan siitäkin tulla. Eipä tullut mulla mieleen. Enkä tiedä Viikkarin historiaa niin, että osaisin selittää, miksi se Naantalin vaakunasta tulisi, paitsi että Naantalista on joskus Viikkarin paatteja kulkenut. Mikä on kyllä kieltämättä kauempaa haettua kuin vikingin V.

----------


## Kaid

Naantalihan oli pitkään (1980-luvun alkuun asti) Vikingin pääasiallinen Manner-Suomen satama. Naantalista ajettiin useammilla ja isommilla laivoilla kuin muilla linjoilla läpi koko 70-luvun. Tosin jos ja kun NG LI -logo on syntynyt 80-luvulla, ei linkki Naantaliin ole erityisen järkevän oloinen, sillä 80-luvulla Naantali-Kapellskär -linja oli jo selvästi alisteisessa asemassa Turku/Helsinki-Tukholma -linjoihin. Tai no, kyllähän 80-luvun lopussa Naantalista suunniteltiin ajettavan muiden linjojen tasoa vastaavilla Athenalla ja Isabellalla. Suunnitelma ei vain koskaan toteutunut kun Kapellskärin satamaa ei Vikingin pyynnöstä huolimatta uudistettu sellaiseksi, että uudet laivat olisivat sinne mahtuneet.

----------


## Nak

Mä olen kyllä aina kuvitellut tuon logon olevan juuri Elmon esimerkin kaltainen sanaleikki, enkä olisi ikinä osannut yhdistää Naantalia vaakunoineen siihen  :Wink:

----------


## KMT

Nythän Isabellan matkat varattavissa.

Myös ilmoitettu että XPRS siirtyy viron lipun alle.

Itse Gracellahan oli ongelmia keulapotkurin kanssa, mikä lieni myöhästymisien syy, lisäksi kaasuproomu Gracelle lähtee ensi kuun 10.päivä telakalta Turun sanomien mukaan ja nyt ajettu kaasun ja dieselin sekoituksella.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Myös ilmoitettu että XPRS siirtyy viron lipun alle.


Ja Rosella siirtyy Suomen lipun alle.

Viking Linen tiedote

----------

